# The new Rocky road .... Building begins !!!



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I just couldn't wait any longer to start building. Bet I catch heck from Mrs. Rocky about starting my world B-4 her craft room was done








This isn't much, but it's the first table to be built using new construction methods and that's a start. Spent a couple hours last night doing it during chat time and today I plan on a few tables on the other side of the wall to work on. These other tables I need to build now, not to have them as for laying track as much as needing a place to store the boxes of locos and rolling stock due to space limitations down here in the goat cave. I needed to make this first shelf type table to see if it would impeed space on the stairway and get an idea of how the height of 52" tables would work out for me. Here is a couple shots of work completed last night.



















It's not much I know, but gave me a chance to work with the new construction brackets I bought at Lowes. 
They work out much nicer than my old way of building tables. Loads easier, but they sure take alot of screws to secure the brackets. So now it's off to the cutting area and cut some more 2x4s for the next tables. I just thought I'd start the new building thread as this doesn't really fall under the moving thread I started before. A few more update posts left to do under the moving thread and it will be all done.


Back to work









Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...how did the one table leg end up on the step and the other one at the base of the step despite everything lining up?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well that is a intresting question. I wanted to use 1x10s for the shelf and I got lazy and didn't measure before going to the store. I figured that a 6 foot lenght would get me to the edge of the steps - wrong, it was a bit short, so I figured in adding a section of 1x4 the other way to make up the difference. But it was a couple inches too long, so I will just take it at that. The next module will have a 45 degree angle coming out from the start, so going too long might have helped.I didn't want to bring the angle out too early otherwise it'd be a tight squeeze coming down the steps. Either way, I'll be able to make it work. More pictures after the next module is built.

Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd save a LOT of money if you used 1x2 or 1x3. You don't need 2x4s to support a model RR. And look to using 1/3" thick MDF to build valances and cover the table edge. There's a version that is scribed on the back that lets you bend it around corners...which allows you to avoid have the dreaded square corners. 1/2" MDF is also a lot cheaper as roadbed than 1x10s....just rip the width you need with a Skill saw.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I figured that it had something to do with the monster under the stairs in the second picture! Better watch out for that one! 

Looks really nice. I was wondering about the offset as well but makes sense. Thanks for posting the progress as you go!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky...are your new digs somewhere in the path of the hurricane currently sweeping the south?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What about the getting the refrigerator with the tap in the door for the beer kegs down those steps.? What about the beer kegs themselves? Are you going to be able to get them down those stairs with the train table in the way? 
Or is there another door to the outside? 

JJ 

PS Those are nail holes in those brackets not screw holes.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Not much to report today. Spent most of the day and part of the evening putting in the new floor over the sub flooring in Mrs. Rocky's craft room. Also we spent a couple times down in the Goat cave as they issued a couple Tornado warnings for our area- everything ok, Tornado was 20 miles East of here, but in our county. I am still working on the 2nd table and will finish it tomorrow. I thought it was best to watch a movie with Mrs. Rocky tonight and I'm going to call it for today. Now your questions, I have answers.

Mikey, if you got up and sat or leaned on with most of your weight on the tables you talk about, what would happen ??? Wouldn't be a table anymore would it. I may need to get up on or lean on my tables at some point. 1x2s, 1x3s, or 1x4s ain't going to cut it here









JJ, Kegs of beer ?!? Gave that up years ago, but I can tell you that I can get cases of coke down the stairs and into the frig. with the greatest of ease









Well folks, I gotta get some rest now








More tomorrow with pictures









Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 05 Sep 2011 10:15 PM 
....Mikey, if you got up and sat or leaned on with most of your weight on the tables you talk about, what would happen ??? Wouldn't be a table anymore would it. I may need to get up on or lean on my tables at some point. 1x2s, 1x3s, or 1x4s ain't going to cut it here







...

Rocky

They will...ya gotta have faith...and ya can't be dumb on NOT putting in enough framing. When I wrote that post, I had in the back of my mind that yellow pine might be SO CHEAP where you are that it wouldn't matter...but out here in San Diego where a native tree MIGHT be able to give you a 2' length of straight wood, well, yellow pine costs a small fortune to buy. Believe me, if you build the layout indoors with smaller lumber, it will be strong enough to get up on if you need to...and it's sure a lot easier to fabricate with...and modify later.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you done ,,YET???? 

Mikey, be nice now, Rocky only has Deb's pink hammer and a left handed saw to work with.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmmm, I'm beginning to think your jealous Marty








Well, here's the latest update, Hooray







Table number 2 is up and ready to work with. A few progress pictures of the building of table 2.



















When using the construction brackets, I've found you need to build the tables upside down. 
But building these tables with 2x4s makes them quite strong. I was sitting on top of table two tonight screwing down the 3/4 plywood to the frame. 
It might cost a little more, yet the extra $$$ is worth the investment. If you want to build your tables with 1x2s and 1x3s go for it. But this is the way I do it. The cost for a 4 leg table runs around $50 and a 6 leg table runs about $15 more. These are strong tables and I will connect them with 1/4" hex bolts. Keeping the tables in place where bridges will be, I'm still working on. There will only be one stand along table with bridges connecting it to the rest of the layout. I might just fasten it to the wall.



















Just a couple shots showing the framework that keeps the structure strong.










A nice sheet of 3/4 plywood gives a nice base to start building on. 
One nice thing about using the 2x4 framework and 3/4" plywood will also payoff when I build the mountains and coal mine area in the resouce room. I plan on using a bunch of REAL rock when building my landscape. This alone will crush the tables build with 1x2s and 1x3s..

Under some of the tables, I will be putting in some shelving to store things other than rolling stock. I will post pictures of this as building goes on









Well, that's it for now. Stay tuned for more updates









Rocky


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't listen to what Mikey says, go BIG Rocky! I think you need 6 x 6 supports, then you could run the LGB track commercial, with an elephant standing on the track ha ha! 

Seriously, looks good, and after all the years you waited to have room, it's nice every evening to read about your progress, I know you must be happy! 

Greg


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, Rocky...time for some crossbraces for those table legs...even 1x2's will work fine. 

Plus, done right, said braces can serve as supports for shelves underneath the train table.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys....got the real inside info. This is brilliant. Those tables are also being built so that he's got something to get under during the tornadoes that ravage his area. That's why he's got all the steel connectors.

See...it's dual use stuff. Wait till ya see the 3/4" hinged plywood sides that go on that table. Then you'll understand.

Oh...and Rocky...it really looks good. Greg has it on-the-button about finally having a place to do what you're doing. I'm in your corner...keep the photos comin'.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Real men build their train tables out of steel and concrete









Can't wait to see the town of Wolf Point back together again.

Looking good Rocky 

JJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah ha, so you've figured out my plans have you !!!








Yes and no is the answer. No that I will use the siding of the tables with the table as shelter, but yes I plan to add some siding to the tables at least most of them I think with doors that open in order to hide all the rolling stock, wire and parts that I've accumulated to build this railroad. Now I just have to stay healthy, wealthy( I wish) and wise to complete what I've started. I know this will be more work than just layin' track outside, but hey, I won't have to keep pullin' weeds every week like on the outdoor layouts







But I'll give you this, you all seem to know the direction this is going AND I can tell you that with my design this new RR can keep 4-5 people busy just running it or I could set the mains on remote and do the switching and dispatching all by myself - or at least that's the idea









Well time to get back to work !!! 
I got table 3 to cut wood for and table 4 to draw up the plans for.

Rocky


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Rocky, when putting up undertable-shelves don't forget the broom test! 
my benchwork includes shelves as well, and i had to rebuild the first part, after my wife declared, i had either to put the shelves higher or clean the floor myself.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin good Rocky! When I built my N-scale layout, I over did it with 2x4's and screwed my horizontal beams into the studs, which were screwed into the concrete wall. I and my friends could jump on the layout without anything shaking or moving. That layout sadly never got completed due to water issues....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean 
you coming in sept to run????


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought he was building them that strong so he could stand on them to change the lightbulbs in the basement...  

Looking good Rocky, have you installed a toilet and refrigerator downstairs so you never have to leave? 

Chris


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Building continues .... 
I continued work today by building table 3. A small, but important table because it will service the grain elevator. This was an easy 4 leg table and it went in 4 steps.

First step is to measure and cut the 2x4s - no picture needed. 

Step 2 was to line up the pieces of 2x4s and place them in the brackets. 
I use short pieces for the legs during the line up phase and not screw them in.










I put a few screws in the frame around where the legs go, then remove the small pieces and place in the legs/ 
Then screw in the legs to the bracket.










Then I flip the frame up and place the top on that I had cut and screw it down.










This top has a slight modification. I added a 5th leg and a couple 2x4s to add to the frame and I'm ready to go. 
As you see I already have some track to use for planning purposes.


More to come !!! 
Table #4 tomorrow









Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

How are you planning on getting around that electrical box - assuming that you still want to be able to open the door on it? A hinged section, maybe? Or do your tracks take off through one of the walls at that point?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Progress report 9/9/11 ... 
I didn't get much done yesterday  Vet appt. and taking my mother in law to Lowes took up most pf the day. 
However, while at Lowes I did a restock on building supplies as well as look at lawn tractors, storage sheds, etc. I came home with 30 2x4s and 26 of the construction brackets. This should keep me going for awhile down here in the goat cave  Now last night I did finish the measuring of the size of table 4 and made my "parts" list as to start cutting wood and build #4 today. So that's where I'm at for the moment. My trip down to FL was cancel for the weekend, but I will go down sometime next week alone to bring up a small truck load and work on the last rental condo for sale. I'm thinking the last big truck will be 2 weeks from now when Nate gets some time off. This will give us time to dry wall Mrs. Rocky's craft room so we don't have her craft stuff everywhere in the house. 

So with said report completed, I will get back to work and cut this lumber to assemble table #4.

Stay tuned 

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure you have 3ft clearence in front of the panel, building code.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he needs a minimum of 30" width too... 

Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think NEC calls for 42" in industrial applications? That's what I have to represent on the plant layouts I do at work. 

Looking good Rocky! 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Varies according to voltage on the panel... clearance in front is 30, 42, 48 depending on voltage, also another part says 3' minimum... width varies, 30" minimum, or as wide as the panel... 

Rocky's situation is too close both in front and side to side... you also need 6' 6" clearance from ground to above... 

Greg


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Why would an inspector be in his house at his point? And there for who gives a s*** what the codes are?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 09 Sep 2011 05:14 PM 
Why would an inspector be in his house at his point? And there for who gives a s*** what the codes are? 

Because if he makes any changes that require a permit (like plumbing, electrical, or structural changes) he will have to have it inspected. At which time the inspector can and most likely will make him bring the clearance around the box up to local building code. Even if that means removing part of the layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you could say because it is the law... 

Or because if there ever is a fire and your insurance company finds out the improvements were not permitted... 

or it's a law/code because there is a good reason? 

I can think of a number of good reasons... 

Greg


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

So you think his train bench in not permitted and may cause a fire, and the insurance co. would have just cause to reject a claim? I saw no electrical, plumbing, or structural changes in his pictures. Did you guys pull permits when you built or make changes to your RR ? If not, why not? Is all the wiring on your RR up to code, was it inspected by the building code inspector? Do you really want then snooping around every time you pick up a hammer? I doubt Marty wants DOT inspecting the way he loads his trailer every time he leaves his property, or wants to pull a permit with the county every time be moves some dirt or sinks a post... Greg's RR may need some hazard markers, looks like a possible trip hazard.. Where does it end? Do you really need that much regulation in your life?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 09 Sep 2011 10:16 PM 
So you think his train bench in not permitted and may cause a fire, and the insurance co. would have just cause to reject a claim? I saw no electrical, plumbing, or structural changes in his pictures. Did you guys pull permits when you built or make changes to your RR ? If not, why not? Is all the wiring on your RR up to code, was it inspected by the building code inspector? Do you really want then snooping around every time you pick up a hammer? I doubt Marty wants DOT inspecting the way he loads his trailer every time he leaves his property, or wants to pull a permit with the county every time be moves some dirt or sinks a post... Greg's RR may need some hazard markers, looks like a possible trip hazard.. Where does it end? Do you really need that much regulation in your life? 


No. This is just the mentality that's built into us Kalifornians by the Socialist Republic of Sacramento. it comes with the territory out here.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

As long as I can get to the breaker box, it's all that matters. And I plan on putting a battery powered back up light over it too in case of power failure. 
No inspections or permits required because of no structural changes. Now for your daily update ... 

Table 4 is about complete AND I played a little bit tonight playing with track and bridge ideas.










Not much on the table, just the main and a dbl siding for the petro dump. 
I got to move the black chair under the table and put the computer desk under there. 
As usual, you can see other project being worked on at the same time as the tables and track plans. So I guess that means that all is returning to old days again









I tried to get a complete over view of progress, but it is only so-so.










It will all look much nicer with backdrops, scenery, trees, buildings, etc. 
It's coming and soon I'll get the itch to apply some power to the track and do some switching. 
But tomorrow will be a busy day working in Deb's craft room and I may not get much down down here. Yet slow but sure, the layout is growing









Stay tuned for the next update...

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...so is the gap between tables three and four going to be rigid and fixed? (headbanger/duckuder) or some sort of lift out/hinged section? 

And how does the as yet unbuilt table five connect with table four, especially with the exterior door right there? It kinda looks like the tracks have to take off through the stud wall there. 

Also noticed you got the one track awful close to the wall. Kinda makes scenery, save for a backdrop, real difficult between the track and the wall there.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

do you have some kind of deadline? 
or why else are you so hasty? ;-)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Coming along nicely Rocky. Are your tracks tacked down, or just laid in place for an idea of what everything will look like? Once you have the drywall in and the backdrop up, will you fasten the tables to the wall for extra rigidty, or just leave them free-standing? 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, Rocky,,, we only share because we care........ 

Are ya done YET????


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10 Sep 2011 10:18 AM 
OH, Rocky,,, we only share because we care........ 

Are ya done YET???? 

Any trains runnning yet.. Any SF running?? laf.. Just had to add to Martys.. 
Just kidding. Keep updating....


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

He's doing a table a day, give or take, as other projects allow. Thats about what I manage during my benchwork building times...


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By ThinkerT on 10 Sep 2011 05:32 PM 
He's doing a table a day, give or take, as other projects allow. Thats about what I manage during my benchwork building times... 

yeah, i understand.
but why is he building at this breathtaking speed?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, i understand. 
but why is he building at this breathtaking speed? 

Because he wants to run trains without hitting 'reverse'. 

Major uplifting moment for me when I was finally able to do that. Even with most of the layout looking like a bomb had gone off in a hobby shop, it still felt great to be able to run trains round and round and... 

Soon I'll be at that point where I can run trains on the 'Climb' (R2 4% grade 'torture track').


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think hes going to kick himself later for not finishing off the basement first. Ceilings and walls, paint...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

think hes going to kick himself later for not finishing off the basement first. Ceilings and walls, paint... 


I had noticed the lack of sheetrock...


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

You need not worry folks, it's coming. Nobobody would be intrested if I did my first "building" posts about doing sheet rock and painting. 
The paint is already here, I just wanted to play trains and get a start on something that was fun. It's coming, you just wait. I got to move stuff around here in the sitting room tonight to make some room for the sheet rock. And besides, I couldn't start that until the electrian ran me some wires which he just did this week. Don't worry, it'll get done and then, I will already have the tables ready for scenery and such after the walls are dry. I just skipped a step or two and will go back to finish it. Besides, I know it drives Marty crazy to see this done.

Gotta love it









Rocky

Oh yeah, I got a mini table to build tonight also to accomidate for the 4 foot LGB bridges. I just don't know if they should be labeled Table 5 or 4A


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the pics of table 4-A. So...this will be an actual table, then, at a lower elevation than the rest, not just bridges spanning the basement floor?


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

As much as I enjoy playing with trains, I sure would have finished the room (basement) off first before going ahead with any type of even semi-permanent layout construction. Just more stuff to get in the way when the often messy work of installing drywall, ceiling, etc. begins.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure your post on sheet rock and dust would be just as exsiting and spellbinding as the moving in thread was. And see how many plug ins you for get to cut out and cutting your fingures.....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is your daily progress report for Sunday ...
After several hours of work late last night in the Goat I moved some stuff around and built the min table #4A . It is only 14"x19" and has just enough room to rest the other side of the LGB bridges on before the mainline goes from the sitting room to the Resource room. I just set the bridges on top of it for now, because I had to call it a nite just after 3AM.





































I thought that it would be better to have a small table instead of a wall mounted shelf to carry the weight of heavy trains. 
The tables (4 and 4A ) will have the bridges slightly countersunk into the table tops for more stability. I still need to move the display shelf down a bit 
to accomidate the tunnel portal, which itself will be modified. But I also thought about raising the shelf up and over a bit more to make the appearance 
of another line. Where this line would cross the mini table and go over the tracks, I could build a small trestle and bridge. This might look kinda neat and 
it would allow for some more trains to be placed on this display shelf.

Other than that, I've still been working on Deb's craft room adding more spars on the walls and ceiling trusses so we can drywall the room. WHen we bought the 
house the previous owner did not finish the room and the spacing between the spars and trusses was not the standard 16", but double that with a 32" gap between each one. The beams and ceil suppourts were 16", but I know you need 16" spacing to do drywalling. So I'm almost done with that room. I just need to find a dormer door or have to make one and rough in the framing for it along the wall next to bedroom wall - see the open 32" space along the wall spars. You can also tell the 2x4 and 2x6 studs I put in because of their lighter color. 




















So that's what's up at Rocky's house. Layout and craft room show progress. 
I Now return you to your regularly scheduled Forums









Stay tuned for more progress reports









Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Around here when you stick frame a roof ,you have to go 16" oc. just besure to allow air space above your insulation on the 2 x 6s. 
When do you have time to work, like at your job???


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...so do the bridges lift out / swing up? Or are they fixed in place headknockers (duckunders) ? 

And what of the gap between tables 3 and 4? 

Nice work on the loft. Other places I've seen like that, they didn't sheetrock the bottom portion at all, just went with deep recessed shelves and cabinets.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

but you are not going to leave theese large triangle sections in the craft room unused?? 
as thinker does, i think, inserted shelves or at least accessdoors should spring to mind. 

from the moving thread i got the impression, that you and Mrs. rocky are pack rats too. 
so don't waste space.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Daily check in, but not quite update post yet. 
As to the question about the gap between tables 3&4, this space is needed for access to the breaker box. The tracks that connects the tables will be bridged. I have a couple brand new Aristo bridges for the mainline and I will build something for the oil terminal because it will have a switch on it. Yep, nothing will go to waste here







Unused wood will be used on some project wether up in her craft room or down here in the goat cave. As far as the unfinished part of the basement, I will be going to Lowes either today or tomorrow and buy some sheet rock and self teach myself on trying to hang it. I just couldn't bear the fact that Marty would go crazy and have a meltdown and have the men in white suits come and take him away







I wouldn't want to be the cause of having this happen, so I'd better get on the stick and do it. Once I get the drywall up and paint the wall and drywall with the water proofer, then I can finalize the tables and hook up some power and I could do some switching







It will be a start and would put me at being about 1/4 of the way of being done. It's just a timing issue. I got to make another trip down to FL to pick up a small load and take care of business sometime later this week, but be back for Mrs. Rocky's B-day on Monday. So with that, I'd better get to work and see what I can do









Rocky


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm proud of you Rocky, not only the progress, but your public service duty keeping Marty out of the insane asylum! 

It shows you care! 

Serioiusly, have you thought of putting large lag screws in the bottoms of the table feet to fine tune the height/level? 

What's the temps there? See the fan in the window upstairs. 

Greg


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Greg, 
Still gets into the 80s during the day here and in an uninsulated room it still gets hot in there. 
I didn't think about adustment screws







Figured I wouldn't need them. Besides if something is off a bit I could always use wood shims or matchbooks







But there is still so much to do, even more than the Walls to finish and paint.There's shades I need to put in the windows and still I have to move the water heater away from the wall about 27". Not a hard task, It'll just take time to drain, locate and shut off the breaker for it and then cut and splice the PVC lines then move and do the other things in reverse. I also better remember to install that garbage disposer for Mrs. Rocky too or I'll catch, well, you know what







Well, back to work for me.

Rocky


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice thing about the lag bolts is that if you do get water on the floor, it won't soak into the bottom of the wooden feet. Fine tuning height is simple with just an open end wrench. 

We do the same thing on our Z scale modules... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ROCKY,,,,I,,,,I,,,LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
YOU da MAN!!!!!!!! 

I wish you lived closer, I could bring my drywall lift over and take out those ceilings easy.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as the unfinished part of the basement, I will be going to Lowes either today or tomorrow and buy some sheet rock and self teach myself on trying to hang it. 

Now we find out just how tough Rocky *really* is. I've moved and hung my share of sheetrock down through the years. Few things to keep in mind.... 

1) If this sheetrock you're getting was stored in a place where there is dampness/humidity, let it sit for a week or two in a DRY place before hanging it. Because otherwise it will shrink AFTER you get the mud and the paint on, and you will have these lovely cracks running up and down the walls. 

2) You DO NOT want the sheetrock in direct contact with the floor. Find something that will jack it up maybe 1/8th or even 1/4 of an inch while screwing it in place. 

3) Go for the biggest pieces you can get. 16 on center studs means you only need the 1/2 inch stuff, but running them 4 x 12 foot two packs...I dunno if I'm up for that anymore. Anyhow, the reason you want the big stuff has to do with the seams. You absolutely do not want anymore seams to take care of than you absolutely got too - taping and plastering them (before doing any other texturing or painting) is one of the most boring mind numbing things out there. (as well as frustrating). 

4) Doing it solo, you start with the walls. Doing it with help, you start with the ceiling. 

5) Even with an air sprayer, and assuming you don't have to worry about work and the like...figure at least three days for the taping, plastering, and painting. Four might be a better bet. 

My personal recommendation: check around a bit and find a couple handymen/semi pro sheetrockers to at least hang the stuff for you. Doing that much by yourself...that is a good way to kill your back. Probably mean moving your tables out of the way and packing up the trains for a day or two while they do that.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Gee Marty, we like you too







Did I ever tell you my favorite Sports player's name is Marty too ??? 
Hey really, though I just got a wild hair on starting tables even B-4 the basement was ready. I'm bored and want to play trains during this tranision time. Everything is quite moveable and the finishing work will be done or in progress B-4 I do more tables. If I paint the back far wall and put up at least a sheet of drywall, plus put up the shop lights, I can start in the yard/shops room. AND then I could bore the tunnel thru the wall by the stairs and get some running room. 

I found the box with the old TE and power supply - Guess what I'm playin' with next








I also declared it was like Christmas in the goat cave and got into a box that had my GP-9s in it. 
I guarentee something will be moving on rails in less than 24 hours







Maybe not to far, but locos will run again after how many years has it been








Well pictures will come later









Rocky


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rocky, 

Buy this, use it, then sell it. For as much ceiling as you have to do, it will be money well spent. http://www.harborfreight.com/drywall-panel-hoist-99645.html 

Or at least go to your local lumber yard and see if you can rent one. 

Chris


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I forgot to post prior to leaving on Friday on the progress status. No pictures at this time








But I did get a bit done in the yards/shop room as I had hung a few shop light fixtures and got ready to paint the walls. When I return back home, I will get the walls painted and build the tables that go along the walls. After placing the tables, I will then assemble the rubbermaid shelf units and place them under the tables to store rolling stock - Oh I almost forgot, Before the tables go inplace, I will hang a few sheets of drywall along the back of the stairway and cut out the stud that's in the way of the mainline by bracing the section on top to the other studs. This stud to be cut is NOT a weight bearing stud, so it should not bee a problem. A little mud and it's ready to paint too. By doing all of this it will help me gain a little space as to put the stacks of boxes from the next room in temporarily as I work my way around the basement.

Soooo much to do and soooo little time now. 
But it will get better as things roll along









Signing of from FL .....

Stay tuned for more reports next week.

Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well all is looking good. When you going to have your first open house so that I can come visit? Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey RJ, 
I guess I should get the moving completed first and make sure I have all the train stuff at least put up and out of the way first. The sitting room could use a couple nice chairs for sittin' in too as well as a nice coffee table and I can get rid of these old hand me down chairs







Well, they're not that bad, but not as comfortable as I would like either. I would have to say sometime late this fall or early winter I'd be ready for guests. Oh yeah, I'd like to at least have part of the layout running too







I'll let you know...

Present status of progress - nothing new yet since returning. 
But I need to unload the trailer and then I can bring the cases of track down here and the 6 large boxes of building and 2 large boxes of trees. After I find temporary homes for them, I got a shop light to put up and I will begin painting the walls in the yards/shop room, as this starts, I can continue into the sitting room after playing musical tables as I move them all slightly









Yep, lots to do - so......

I'd better get back to work and Get 'er done









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well it's been almost a week since my last report and frankly I haven't done much building








Everytime I do a truckload move from the old place it's at least a couple days driving - 500 miles each way, a couple days loading and at least a couple days unloading. Might take an extra day unloading this time as my son in law is now working out of state and my step-son has vehicle issues. So I am the primary unloader this go around. The truck is half way unpacked and I will call to get an extra day added on as to complete the unloading. The Goat cave is starting to fill up too which will make it tougher to find places to put things and also to build tables. I've left some open room in the yards/shop room to build some tables.

As I last left a report, I was starting to build in the yards/shop room. So it looks like tables 5 (4x7ft), 6 (4x6ft), 7 (4x6ft) and 8 (4x8ft) will be next on the list to do. As soon as these are built and in place I will have to assemble and place the plastic shelf units underneath as to store the rolling stock boxes to clear room in the next room as to build tables. I will need to get someone else in here that can modify and remodel part of a weight bearing wall where the yard needs to go thru it in a clear 3 foot or so section - I will have pictures when it's being worked on. I also need to get some pieces of dry wall down here too as to start these walls and get them at least up along the outer wall of the basement to cover the insulation up and along the stairway in the yard/shop room.

There is still sooo much to do and sooo much stuff coming in weather it's train related or not. I need to figure out where to put it all







But give it time and it will all go into place. Well I'd better go and restart unloading the truck again !!!

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Quick update, no pictures yet. 
I've started in the yard/shops room and have completed table 5 (4x7) also have the frame work done for table 6 (4x6) and now working on table 7 (also 4x6). I should be thru the room with table 8 and 9 by the end of next week. I will be placing rubbermaid shelf units with 3 shelves each under each table for rolling stock storage. Some time in next week I will move what I've built and paint the wall with sealer. This will allow me to start a final track plan, lay grass mats, road bed and place track. That's where I'm at...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Progress, progress, progress and I've been too lazy to shoot any pictures








Tables # 5, 6, and 7 are completed. Table #8 is in the making right now and #9 & 10 soon. This will complete the yard/shops room for table work aside of some angled side add ons. I've also set up the Rubbermaid shelve units underneath and have been filling them with rolling stock. Man this scale takes a ton of room to store cars in boxes







But progress continues. I still have not painted the walls yet, but may soon. We're going to go to Lowes later today and get Deb some of the white insulation to do her craft room. We had a guy here last week to do an estimate to do the drywall in that room. His $775 for materials sounded fair, but his $3000 in labour was outragious







He wanted $500 alone to frame out and make the dormer door. And with an Estimate about $4000, he could over run and be closer to $5000 to do this little 20x 11 foot room. We told him No thanks and have deceided to do it with help from family







So while I get the insulation, I can restock my 2x4 supply and I thought about getting a few sheets of drywall, maybe 6 and start the outer wall and the back side of the stair well in the yards room. This way I can cat and finish the area by the tunnel by framing out the area where the opening will be, put in that 1st sheet of drywall, then cut the tunnel bore and start running track into the yard. Of course by doing this I will have to temp. set up a power pack and feed the rails. This way I can run some trains and maybe do some switching too









Well that's it, but alot of things done here over the weekend. Did I forget to mention that I was still moving totes in from the car port off of the last truck and hauling them upstairs ??? That too has kept me busy. And there's been alot of non-train stuff coming into the Goat cave from the move too. That stuff I've been trying to move around and find homes for down here too







Sooo much to do, sooo little time to do it in and I wish I was 25 again so it wouldn't hurt sooo bad afterwards










More to come later, hopefully some pictures too









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A quick update notice ... 
I have a ton of progress to report and many pictures to post once uploaded. And I just brought in some more materials that would make Mr. Cozad happy too. I can also report that power has and is applied to the rails and I have been switching some trains even though the track plan may change, but let me get these supplies unloaded and get my other errands done today. Then hopefully I will upload the pictures and post again with the progress pictures.

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

dormer door?? 
was the dormer there with a window in it?? 
That does sound high, but out your way I wonder what a basic hourly rate is? We do so many cross fields that it usually cheaper because we are already there.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Finally you say, the latest update WITH pictures








Sorry, life outside of trains has kept me busy. I have worked on them late at night, but little to no time for postin'








Ok, I did work in the yard/shops room. Built tables 5,6,7, 8 and 9. I did post that, but no pictures. Well here comethe pictures !!! 
In the first two pictures ( I omitted the pictures of building the tables) , I punched thru the wall in the stair well to go from table 1 to table 5.



















Then after I got thru building table 8, the fun began








As I would temp. lay track, I would put together the Rubbermaid shelf units and put rolling stock boxs ( with and without cars in them) on the shelves. And let me tell you, there's alot more to go on the shelves. I'll need more shelf units !!! I pulled out some locos to play with and I hooked up the old TE and did a little switching.














































Forgive the mess







But when you open and unpack lots of large shipping crates of trains, track and buildings, it can get quite messy !!! The station building in the foreground does not go there, I just got it out of the box to see it. I noted the train order signal broke and I'll have to repair it. The track laid may be changed to allow more yard space and where the station is now, it'll be replaced with a fueling/sanding facility for both steam and deisel. Also along the stair well wall will be another table - table 10 that will have the loco and rolling stock repair/maintanance shops. I just need to build it, but hope to drywall there next.

I just had to put in one picture of locos in motion. I hope the headlight can be seen on the front of the F unit.










The last picture here is for Mr. Marty. I hope this warms his thought to know that I now have a little drywall to play with


















As you can see, I am pressed for room as well as knee deep ( or deeper ) in stuff !!! 


More to come.

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

This explains that vague rumor about an LS hobby shop being 'cleaned out'....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy Rocky.... Were happy for ya... I'ts like Xmas to get to see your stuff out again I bet. I know how you feel and it great to get back in to playing with the trains and build, build, & build. Keep posting bud... Noel


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Noel, it's like Christmas, yet also a nightmare








My vast almost 20 year collection is coming out of the boxes, but where do I put it all when I'm not even half way thru setting up the basement. It'll all find their place as I continue to build. And all the rolling stock not on the rails or on display will have a place on shelves under the tables







I'm getting a little done today, but am having to work in Mrs. Rocky's craft room also and what I've been doing in the Goat cave today is more like Marty's work and not actually working on the trains. But I'll get some stuff done. I'll post some new pictures tonight during the game.

Got to get back to work again !!!
Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm glade to see you finally running a train. Thats got to feel good. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, it's been too long since an update, I see my thread dropped to page 3








Well, it's been busy since the return on the latest load being moved up and Mrs. Rocky has been having me work on her craft room doing drywalling. So not alot has been done, yet I have managed to build Table 10 and am now building another oil storage tank for the tank farm and a couple more grain silos for my grain elevator. The latest task today is mixing ballast, yes I now have to mix my ballast using two different types of chicken grit. I hope to lay out some grass mat, install roadbed and ballast some track just for old times sake sometime this weekend on the first couple tables. Of course I will add some details - ie. telephone poles, signals, trees, bushes, etc. I will shoot pictures as I go and have them up by the end of the weekend.

Time for progress to march forward again !!!









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It's been a busy weekend and the grand kids have been here - still here due to no school on Mondays. 
So of course I haven't got as much done as I would have liked







And to make matters worse, I've pulled something in my back too, so I've been trying to take it easy as of late. BUT I do have a couple pictures of what I'm up too and I really like the new look that starting to take shape







First off, I've taken the track and lifted it up with a piece of 1x3 and a 2x4 and put down some grass mat.










Then after letting it back down onto the roadbed, I started laying some of my new ballast I was mixing. 









I've done more than these 2 pictures, but haven't shot anymore and with the kids, the game yesterday( which we won - Hooray!!) I've been moving slower than usual. Pulled muscule in the back don't help matters either. But I did promise a couple pictures and some progress to show, so that's it . I plan to keep working and I'll post more pictures as progress moves forward.

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

No school on Mondays? 

And with all that sheetrock you've been moving, a pulled back muscle is 'getting off easy'. 

Nice job with tha ballast.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow starting to look like a RR. Hope the back gets better. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A quick update with some pictures








I've progressed another swath of grass mat. This goes slow when I have to build up the roadbed. I had changed my mind on putting houses along the main and opted for the barn and farm scene. It would be the only place where it fit.










This also give me another siding where I could load/unload livestock. I hadn't have much time to work on the layout, but it is a good feeling to get something - even if it is only 4 to5 feet done. 



















So now the next part will be to do the rest of this table starting with grass mat, then roadbed, ballast, etc. 
I hope to do some modifications to the grain elevator like a little loading shed on the side of the main building and some fancy convayor rigging on top of the silos. But then again, I need to add details to everything !!! And I leave you now with a shot of the farm yard. I'll need to build a loading and unloading ramp for the farm. Funny, I already named the farm and the little people that will live there - The Sven and Leena Yorgeson farm.








Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a quick note on progress, no pictures yet... 
The first 3 tables along the wall are scenerised -did I spell that right ??? I am in the process of grass matting the next table where the oil terminal is. After some thought, I think it best NOT to have bridges over the walkway to the breaker box between tables, so I am constructing a section to hold the 2 mainlines and spur line to the oil terminal. Also in the works is the header to be placed in the wall between the sitting room and the resource room to accomidate the removal of one weight bearing stud making way for the mainline tunnel. When this is complete I will be able to drywall the wall between the two rooms and start table construction in the resource room. This will be a chore because the resouce room is where I keep my "stock" of lumber for tables - 2x4s, 1x3s, 2x2s and the sheets of 4x8 plywood. Perhaps I will have to move most of it to the furnace room to build the tables for the town.

BUT, for today, I have to go back down to FL and pack up the remaining things except some tools to work on it later next month. There is a meeting at the bank on the dispursement of the funds in the inheritance that I need to be at too. Then after that, I will be leaving to hit the road back here to get ready for next weekends final truckload of stuff to move. I have the inner wall in the yards/shop room to drywall and make clear for my entertainment center - it's the only place here it will fit. So with that I'm off and running on the way back down to Taco land.

More progress to come later. With pictures too !!!

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Time lately hasn't really afforded me much time to work on the RR. 
After arriving late on Tuesday night with a load from FL and getting ready to leave for the LAST offical load to bring up this weekend. I don't have anything to show for the last 2 days in the way of progress







About all I have done was place some small trees and upgraded 4 new Aristo 2 bay hoppers -Bah. Well next week doesn't look much better either. Get back Sunday night, spend Monday unloading and Tuesday getting my Home entertainment center down here into the Goat cave - all 3 pieces of it. It's big and made of REAL wood - oak and heavy too







And with moving that down here, I still need to clear away things off of the inner wall of the yards/shop room and put up the drywall on that wall. Then comes Wednesday and preperations for Turkey day. Perhaps by the weekend I will get stuff moved around and get back to buildin' tables again







I have the wood, brackets, screws and such, just short on time.

I did make good on the promise of having something running by Turkey day as I am able to switch cars from one room into the other and into the yard, well 1/2 a yard so far. But what I've done is looking pretty good and you know it's great, and best yet, no weeds to pull - Hooray for indoor layouts







As I get more done and shoot some pictures I will post them here in my thread. Just wish I could show more work completed.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Progress continues with new building supplies arriving yesterday to finish more drywalling in the Goat cave. 
Unfortunately, I tried moving them inside before the boys next door arrived to help. Yep, I've ratched out my back again







I just don't understand why I can't move these 2 piece packs of drywall by myself. I could do it when I was younger, but guess I can't do it now. So today should be a light duty day. What rots is that I haven't turned 50 yet and it seems too early for me to lose my "Superman" like strenght to do standard chores. I guess moving all the other wood(shelf boards 8 to 12 feet) and some other furniture to the cave yesterday B-4 going to Lowes didn't help much. And here I sit wondering if I should take some real pain pills and try to work today or settle for just Advil and keep it to light duty and hold off on dry walling for a day or two. I guess I could make the header for the section of wall where my next tunnel goes and do some ballasting on the oil termainal table on the sidings since the mainline is done. I guess today will then be light duty projects. Perhaps I can shoot some pictures to post then, been a while since I added some







I think that's what I'll do then. Stand by, pictures coming


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, I tried moving them inside before the boys next door arrived to help. Yep, I've ratched out my back again I just don't understand why I can't move these 2 piece packs of drywall by myself. I could do it when I was younger, but guess I can't do it now. So today should be a light duty day. What rots is that I haven't turned 50 yet and it seems too early for me to lose my "Superman" like strenght to do standard chores. 

Been there, done that. In my younger days, when things were slow, I shoveled snow off roofs for local businesses. Real labor intensive, because by the time they wanted it done, the snow was usually waist to chest deep up there. THen I did pretty good for a while - ten years or so - and didn't bother with it all that much. Just before I hit thirty five, I accepted a one day snow shoveling gig - three places. Ten years prior, I would do all three of these same roofs in a day and still be ready to run around at night. That last time though...well I did get all three roofs cleared off - but it nearly killed me. Felt the pain for a week on that one. That was the episode that prompted me to get the house built - because I realized then if I waited much longer to start, I wouldn't be in shape to finish. As it was, I had many 'feel the pain' moments just like you did over the course of that project.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Sep 2011 04:48 PM 
Around here when you stick frame a roof ,you have to go 16" oc. 
That's because its code, you can depending on span use 12" OC 16" OC and 19.2" OC spacing for stick built ceiling/roof, and it certain situations you can use 24" OC. However 32" OC is not to code, even though OSB is labeled with 32" OC doesn't mean you can use it as such. Trusses are a different animal as are engineered joists. I'm talking about common lumber. The species and grade also plays a factor the IRC has quite a few tables breaking down the requirements.

I know Rocky bought his house but with an OSB ceiling roof deck, I think there is potential for a lawsuit to the builder. I maybe incorrect but to my knowledge 32" OC has never been code. Now the jurisdiction can choose not to utilize the IRC and enforce there own set of rules. Which is why I always tell people to choose their builder carefully. And at this point in time will not be buying a home I don't build myself, to many corners being cut and inspectors turning a blind eye.

Good progress Rocky, jealous of all that rolling stock and motive power.

Cheers


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for the delay on the posting, but I DO have some pictures this time. 
Don't think I haven't tried to do some work, but I feel like I'm 2 steps from real bad back trouble if I don't take it easy








Ok, a few shots...










The oil terminal and some added trees plus a signal for looks. 



















This shows also some telephone poles added in. 
The co-op building is missing a loading dock (got to find it) and a dirt road. I deceided not to put bridges in to connect the table, yet It is just a connecting piece of thin plywood and a few 2x2s screwed in thus connecting the tables. You can not put much weight on it. Should hold up to 50-60 lb.s.










I liked this shot looking down the line. There is still alot of scenery items to be added like more bushes and trees. 
Perhaps some dirt roads in the oil terminal and some vehicles would look nice. BTW, the oil terminal may change a bit as I had bought some more custom oil tanks off of evil bay. When more time and less pain comes about, more will get done.

But the biggest and only thing I did today was to prepare the way into the resource room. 
I built and installed a header on the weight bearing wall to remove one stud that was in my way for the mainline.



















Now I just have to heal my back, install some drywall - ONE SHEET AT A TIME !!!! and I can start building tables in the next room









Well that's it for now. Time to go do some "Healing" and feel better !!!

Rocky


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 

Take care of that back! Feel better. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well as they say, or at least I say ... "you can't keep an old Goat down" , just keep him from getting lazy








I should have posted this last night ,but got lazy in looking to see what's next to do down here in the cave. Mainly the next room. 
So here it comes, the next batch of progress pictures









First off, I spent a night 'til 5 AM hanging (carefully) some drywall in the sitting room. Then spent the next day roughing out the tunnel thru the wall and the third day puttin' up some pictures as well as the prints I had on the Tv wall. Then did some scenery around the tunnel on the little mirco table (forgot the number







) until I was happy with it, for now.



















There is still a print missing next to and just above the window. 
Also, forgive the mess, there's so much going on and yet to be moved to get the work done !!! 



















My furry track inspector was taking a short break !!!










This shows the framing needed for a tunnel section for going thru the wall. 
When the other side is drywalled, a section of styrene will coat the inside of the tunnel to hide the framing 2x4s and make it look more realistic.










I always like that look of "down the track" But as you can see, the inner mainline (#2) still needs the gauntlet rail installed and I need to add the basswood "planking" to the bridge for the walkway. I will also perhaps add a few barrels along the outside of the walkway on one side or the other. There is a small hut type building on the far side of the bridge next to the tunnel that I didn't shoot a shot of, but it is kinda cool as the telephone lines come across the "river" there.










Now my Little buddy is back to work inspecting the line. He really DOES look like he's checking out my work. and he does this every place I build on my layout.










One last picture of the bridge. I plan to add the little red and green lights to the bottom of it just like the real bridges have. 

So that's it for now. I have LOTS of work to do in the next room starting with straightning all the stuff in there, moving sheets of plywood from the outer wall, then drywalling the outer wall and the back side of the wall I just did. Next comes the building of table number....What is it up to, 12 I think and open the wall up for the other portal of the tunnel, move table 12 next to the wall, then build #13 and .....

Lots to be done









Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang....you be moving right along. Keep up with the photos....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well looking good. Looks like no stack pack cars or auto racks.







Later RJD


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

How's the 'reach' issue working out? 

Duckunders giving you any grief? Or headaches? 

Both can be a pain when the back hurts.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey RJ, 
Nope, no stack packs. They be too new for my layout, but then again so are the NS dash 9s and SD-70 I have, oh well. I do have lots of TOFC cars around here somewhere and I do have 2 60s era bi-level autoracks with a third one in the making. You'll be impressed when it's set and running.

T, 
No problems as of yet other than the pain of doing the drywall work. I do plan to make a "hatch" in the middle of the town that will be located in a town square. This is the place where there will be 3 4x8 tables all together. I'll know more when I get that far.

As for construction goes, I'm over 1/2 way thru the drywalling of the resource room. When that's complete I'll be cutting the tunnel portal in the drywall and putting table #12 in place to continue along on my way. Tables 13, 14 and 15 will see me around to the next wall to "tunnel" thru to the bathroom. But before that, I'll be building 2 smaller tables that connect to the line for some industries. One is a lumber mill/ plant, the other will be some kind of cannery or something.

More later ...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Running behind schedule - like this is becoming normal for the season








No pictures yet as I was out with Mrs. Rocky Christmas shopping and at Mother in laws until after 9 PM and not home until 10 PM. so not alot got done







I did do more planning and got the table top on table 12, but I'm just now cutting stud for the framework of table 13. When I get to table 14, there will be alot of moving of lumber to somewhere else to accomidate tables 14 and 15 along the side outer wall. There will be a table 16 and 17 in the room also, yet they will be smaller and run along the inner walls. This all sounds confusing I know, but when built, you will see what and where each table will go. THere's more than enough materials to build all of this and loads more track than needed, yet I still need a couple more specific buildings to complete the set up.

No I can tell you all that there are 4 major resources that will be serviced in this room. The first is a ballast facility which serves the railway with needed ballast. THe next is a semi major coal mine which will serve the community and other cities. The next one is a lumber mill for points along the line and Wolf Point. And the last resource will be a cold storage/fruit & vegi plant. This last one will require an ice deck/ramp I will have to build to load the refrigerator cars. The building will be quite close to the cold storage warehouse. Somehow and some way I need to make a mini transfer yard to be incorperated along the mainline. This will be intresting because the ballast and coal facilities are on the outer side of the mainline and the lumber and cold storage are located on the other side of the mainline. The room is 13 by about 14 feet and will have a large sweeping curve thru it. One side comes thru the wall about 3 feet from the outer wall with the Double mainline, the other end is right along the outer wall and will have 3 tracks - mainlines and a switching lead. 

Also along a good part of the outer wall towards and in the corner of the outer walls will have mountains and the ballast and coal will come out of this mountain on convayors There is a possibility of putting another mine of fake mainline into the moutain to perhaps be some kind of track to another mine, such as a gold mine kinda thing - but you will see no buildings of facility. If there is any room along the inner wall with the bathroom I may try to add another small gas or oil loading plant - now I WILL need a transfer track or two







But all is slowly moving forward. I just need more time to work on things ..... ANd I need to get that sales list uploaded and going, Good greif there's so much to do !!!










Tis the season









Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Rocky 

Is going to be a point to point or is there going to be a complete loop? 
JJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

JJ, 
This layout is based on a double track mainline in a continuos loop. There is a good sized yard (for an indoor layout) with a modest sized loco/car shops and fueling facility on on side of the layout. Also the town of Wolf Point MT will be rebuild bigger and better than on the outdoor layout I had 5 years ago. ALong the line the will be mountains and resources in one room and more resources in the next room. West of town there will be a third branch like line running along the mainline to the mountain area. This will alow for some switching for the coal mine and ballast quarrey. In the bathroom, there will be a 6 foot long bridge for the mainline and about 5 1/2 foot long bridge on the branchline. Perhaps if I'm lucky I can sneek in another resource switching off the mainline. If so, it should be a "Natural gas" facility, fitting for in a bathroom







In the main room I call the sitting room, I have my 4 foot LGB bridges on the mainline - see previous pictures.

There's alot I wish to cram into this layout. It may be the last one I ever build other than an expansion line thru the outer wall to outdoors, but in doing so I must come up with some long and tall trestles to make it to the hill sloping up in the backyard. This could get quite spendy







So for now, it's just an idea. But really, a 30x40 basement is a good size to build in. I wish it was say 35x50 or 40x60, but for now this keeps me plenty busy and in the dog house for spending sooo much time down here building







Mrs. Rocky is the high mantainance type and requires alot of attention. I just wish I could get her more into trains like years ago.

Well I'd better run for now going on 3 AM again - looks like the house again for me tomorrow








But table 13 is built and I did some planning on it. Hopefully I can do #14 before the weekend.
Pictures next time ....

Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The concrete pad I do all my welding on is 32 x 40 So you got quite a large space to build in. It is looking great. After 5 years with out a RR I can see you wanting to be down there working. 

JJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

All right, here comes the long awaited and slightly late update on the progress of the road... 
Don't expect to see alot, I DID have to drywall the outer wall and one of the inner walls prior to doing anything else and part of the outer wall was a REAL pain with pipes running out for the studs and wired to move from the outside of the studs before the drywall could start. Here is the first shot looking into the room. It's scarey about how much stuff was stored in there


















Lots of stuff going on and everytime I build another table, I got to move lots of stuff, like my own indoor lumber yard.










But the first two tables are in there. Tables 13 & 14 are already in the track placement/planning mode.


















And yes, those are marbles in my gondolas. I keep them there in case I have a day in which I am "losing my marbles", that way I always have plenty around and can stay happy and sane









Room has been procured for table 15. I should be getting a start on it today.










Plenty of supplies as well as track stand ready for use. I always like to have what I need on hand because at 2 o'clock in the morning you can go out and buy train stuff and wal-nart just doesn't keep in stock or carry for that manner what I need to going to continue my mission to build the railway.










Well that's about it for now. Guess I will go and cut some 2x4s and get going on table 15. 
There is a "gap" that will occur between tables 14 and 15. I will acutally move this 10-11" gap between tables 13 & 14. In the "gap" I will build a 10 inch or so wide insert, but the "top" will not be there, it will have a bottom piece of plywood and I will "fill in" along the sides of the gap section to make a small river. This gap section will be bolted to table 13 and table 14 on the ends to keep it tight, so it will not have legs. Once that is done and I build the short bridges, I can get the clear resien and pour it in to simulate water just like the HO guys do. Perhaps I can put some little tiny fishies in the river for detail







THe nice thing about indoors is you can add these little details that you would have to do outside. 

Stay tuned for more updates









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Time for another update, overdue as usual, but when your outta town - oh well








No pictures this post yet, but I can report that table 15 is done and in position







Buildings are coming together as well as scenery to build the room. Drywalling is down to the one inner wall that is between the room and the bathroom and I've already started the framing of the tunnel(s) to tranision between the rooms. Next table will be 16 that goes along the other inner wall to contain the cold storage facility to supply apples and pears to the road. The other inner wall will have table 17 to accomidate a lumber mill complex to supply wood products to the road. As soon as I get other things done and unpack the truck, I will get to work again and post the pictures. I do have a few "in progress shots". Perhaps I can post them later today.

Stay tuned










Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, we're 10 days from the last update and the holidays has kept me pretty busy








But as I type this, scenery work has begun in the resource room. Man this takes a heck of a lot more work than layin' track outdoors. But I want this to look nice, so it's taking time to do. I want this to be the most. Here's a couple pictures of the slow progress. I'm just starting to detail the scene. Quality is not as good as usual cause I was fightin' with the camara


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

you are working quick and got nice results. 

but each time i see your pics, i ask myself, how you are going to paint your backgrounds without messing up your previous work.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

With the holidays soon coming to an end, I dhould get more time to post AND work on progress forward !!! 

When I last posted, we were at this point ...










I had just started to get a foothold into the resource room. 
Now progress is slow mind you, but some advancing has been done. So we start on the next 4 feet of space starting with this.










A cleared of section of table is always a good start








But when doing wide tables, one must start from the back and move forwards.










This is where I am at with what little time I have had to work thru. 
Alot of time is spent standing back and looking at where the project is at and what to do next. 
Sometimes I have to go back and re-work a spot or two to get things to fit just right








But the wide view shows lots of materials needed to work on the project...



















It will be nice to finish this 4 foot section and I can move on to the next 4 feet. That's where I start to build "The Mountain"








But on my layout, there will be no weak chicken mesh and plaster paris. I will use REAL rock and build it like the real thing !!! 
This will get heavy, so I plan on adding a few extra legs underneath the table for extra support









Last picture shows looking down the sidings for the quarries and coal mine.










There is room on the sidings for about 16 or 17 two bay hoppers. About enough almost for my unit "Rock" train. 
The challange upcoming will be the mountain number one and the size and placement there of and how the loading facilities will be placed for 
the ballast , coal and silver/gold mines along the side of the mountain. Lots to do and little time today. I spent a bit of time rock shopping outside in the yard 
and found this cool large granite mix stone with what appears to be silver (?) in it. It will make a great cap stone to one of the peaks on the mountain. 
I will have to post a picture of it next time...

And now, back to work. 
Stay tuned for further updates... 
This will look so way cool when I get done with it









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Opps I forgot to mention and answer the question








As for the backgrounds and backdrops, I plan to use pictures or prints mounted on 1/4 inch foamcore and "sneek" them behind the scenery and glue them directly onto the walls







This will allow an easier way to finish out the scenes without taking stuff down. I have some walthers backdrops already mounted on foamcore which is great, but the problem is, they are still back in FL in the condo - DOH









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Another long late night of work, another update ...
Other than adding a few trees and telephone/ light poles, I think the next 4 feet is done








But the fun now begins - building the mountain in the corner. I think I will build table 16 next. This is the small 2ft by 5.5ft area that will contain the cold storage building to supply apples and pears.It connects to table 13 right where the mainline comes out of the wall. You can see the one track that feeds it in this first picture with the single ballast hopper on it curving off to the left in the left side of the picture.










The next two pictures are a general overview of the two tables, #14 & #15. 



















In the first shot you can see the tracks furthest in hold hopper that are loaded from the ballast facility, these tracks will hold 16 two bay hoppers. The next track out is a siding with a caboose kick back stub. Next 2 tracks are mainlines 1 & 2. The last tracks are the sidings that feed the cold storage and lumber milll (mill on table 18, not yet built). I put a short siding for a freight house on the outer most track next to the edge of the tables for perhaps cars carrying RR building supplies.

The last picture shows the mess of things piled up at the end of table 16 where I put everything not used yet. There is track laid under there of where the line and sidings go. Yuck -what a mess







So now it's back to work to try- no Do the work of starting the mountain. It will start skyward right where you see the peach box full of trees just behind the GP-9.











Stay tuned for the next update









Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

That station looks to be dangerously perched there. Going to widen the table? 

Compared to some of the disasters I've created, your mess is actually...small time.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, I will be adding some trim around the base of the station along the side of the table AND I will be screwing the station down to the table as well when I go to finish the work on table 16








But not alot of visible progress other than building table 16. In the following pictures you will see the cold storage building or in this case, a building to fill the area until I build the modified building that WILL go there. I will be adding trees, a parking lot and other things to fill the table.



















But as I said, not alot of progress to show due to my working on cleaning and making room in the furnace room where the reborn town of Wolf Point will be built. Also the other end of the yards will be in there as well. There is alot of moving of boxes, shelf boards, etc. that was to be done and I was also able to put up a couple more pieces of dry wall as well. But now, I have room to start building the 4x8 foot tables required to rebuild my town this time BIGGER and better than before !!! Today one of the things I did in relation to trains is I took out all the feather weight rocks out of my old truck that I signed over to my stepson and moved them down to the door to the Goat cave. I also came across a bunch of good sized mixed color granite rocks I found in the yard outside that might also work in nicely to my mountain. I dragged them down here too



























It's a pretty good sized pile !!! But it'll all go quick when building the mountain. 
Before I get to gung ho in building my mountain with rocks, I'll be putting in more support for table 15. I figure a minimum of 6 more legs and 2 more cross supports under the table will be needed. I bought more hardware to mount these on the frame of the table. It'll be a challange, but well worth it. I figure I'll be adding a minimum of 500 lb.s to the table weight in rocks alone







And I wouldn't be suprised if it came in closer to 1000 lb.s, so I want to be sure the table is safe and stable







AS soon as I can finish moving my lumber supply into the furnace room, I can remove the stud in the wall ajoining the bathroom and frame out for the tunnels. Then I can do the dry walling along that wall, then build tables 17 &18 to continue the line (table 17) and build the lumber facility and saw mill ( table 18).

After that, I'm on the build tables for the town in the furnace room. 
When the tables are in and built in the furnace room (tables 19-23) then you know I'll lay track and the only thing of a "missing link" to the layout will be the bathroom. So I hope to be at this point before Heart day or Easter at the latest. But I do believe I will be running trains around the loop(s) by the end of spring









Stay tuned !!!

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a possible route to more back problems with those rocks - unless they are *real* light. 

It also sounds like you have most (?) of the loop built.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, the moving of large rocks will tax one's body








But about half of the rock is the lighter feather rock. It will go on the mid to upper parts of the mountain. 

Other news to report on progress - 
The rest of the extra wood has been moved from the resource room and I have removed part of one of the wall studs. Then I framed in the area where the tunnels will go thru to the next room. I had to stop for tonight due to lateness and will pick up on it tomorrow. This will include : Cutting the first sheet of drywall, putting in the next pieces of drywall and triming to fit the air duct work. And the building of tables 17 and maybe 18. Hopefully I can cut the tunnel portals out - there will be 2 of them. One Dbl. track for the mainline, one for the switching branchline serving the coal and ballast loading facilities. When this done and track laid, I will be 3/4 of the way around the basement.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A quick post with no pictures, just an update on progress... 
I've driven myself half mad finishing the drywall in the resource room and Tables 17 & 18 are built and put up. 
After building, I'm not so thrilled with the shortness of the sidings for the lumber / saw mill/ Some adjusting may be able to be done. At this point, the latest problem is how to bring all the tracks back down to 2 mainlines and the branchline used for switching the coal and ballast hoppers. 

What's picking my brain is the usual problem of too much put into too little area. Pictures later will show this, so I will do a before and after of the area. I may have to give up a track somewhere. So I will call it a nite and pick back up on it tomorrow. Alot was done today/tonight, but there's always sooo much to doing this indoors









More tomorrow with pictures...

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

What's picking my brain is the usual problem of too much put into too little area. Pictures later will show this, so I will do a before and after of the area. I may have to give up a track somewhere. 

I've knocked my head against that particular problem many a time myself. The sidings alwasy seem a bit short. The mainline loop ain't really all that big - especially after you run a ten car train down it. And how the bloody beep are you supposed to fit that magnificent structure in that tiny space there with it looking absurd? 

I figure you'll be looking for some way to add some serious length to the mainline before spring hits.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing you and JJ don't live close to each other. Otherwize, JJ might sneak over to your place one night and borrow your rock pile.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll be getting some pictures in later tonight to show you Thinker








Right now my brain is running wild in the furnace room already planning the town before the tables are built








This is going to be great !!! That is, once it's built. I need to run to Lowes and buy more corner forms and L brackets to build the tables. I should also contact my brother in law to see when he can come over to help me put in that header to open the area inside the yard area. But once the tables are in, I'm off to the races to build or rebuild Wolf Point. It might be best to make the all the tables in the room first and climb up and sit in the middle looking and get a good idea of where I will put things in before starting to "build as I go". That kind of thinking and doing has got me into the bind I'm in in the resource room







But once I get a good planning idea, I will start at the back of the tables and work to the front starting with the station going in first, then the mainline, the back industries - ie grain mill and co-op, warehouses, etc. Then work my way to the front like finiching the West end of the yard and building the town.

The best way to put in the grass mats will be side to side rather than front to back. This way I can sit on bare plywood while doing the back of the tables. I must also note that I should put in the support beam and legs on table 15 in the resource room and build the mountain also before becoming lost in the the furnace room on the town. Sooo much to do and so little time to do it in, or so I keep thinking







I want to run trains without going back and forth !!! Even when this is all done Let's not forget the bathroom needs to be done too







But that is mostly bridges to be put in. A good strong 1x4 with supports can "fake it" for now too. 

Much to do folks, and the line is almost 3/4 of the way thru the basement








More later tonight with pictures ...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Almost forgot








If JJ wants to come over and help me move some rock ... 
I'll send him home with a bunch of Granite and quartz I've found here in the yard. 
He'll have to come to get it 'cause it's too $$$$ to ship it to him









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, last pictures I posted left you with the constuction of Table 16. 
Well now I have tables 17 & 18 built. But before I could build table 17 or 18, I had to finish puttin' up some drywall in the room. 
Also I had to remove part of one of the wall studs and frame it out for tunnels. That went alright and here you can see the framed out area.










Don't mind the hockey sticks and other stuff, they'll go away when I start the work on the table in the bathroom.

Now Some progress pictures. First the before pictures ...














































Those I shot the other day. Excuse the mess, construction can be messy









Now the next shots are part of the After shots. I'm still in the making the after phase of the layout in this section. 
The relaying of track with the roadbed is slowing me down a bit. Be patient













































And that is where I'm at right now. 
Perhaps I can get to the wall before too late tonight. I worked until 4 AM this morning last night and Mrs. Rocky wasn't 
so thrilled about my late arrival to bed







So If I get done, great, if not - Oh well. It's taking a bit longer than I thought








I'm adding telephone poles now and light fixtures to provide light for night scenes







I also want to find some more small buildings 
to use by the mine and quarry. And soon, I'll be getting to the mountain again !!!

Keep watchin' there's more to come









Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Excuse the mess, construction can be messy 

Positively **** and span compared to the disaster area that is my train room. I think I'll make a concerted effort in there once I get back from the states (leave in a few days for a week). 



Your furry track inspector seems ticked off all the litter your wasting.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yo Rocky....no building inspector would call that tunnel opening "framed out". From a code perspective, you need to frame something like that as one does a door or window...a double 2x4 header with supporting dual 2x4s on each side of the header. Be careful my man....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Mikey,
That wall is a NON weight bearing wall and is actually made with 2x6s to accomidate the 4" drain lines that run thru there. Yes, the weight bearing walls DO need special attention and I will encounter this again on the far side of the basement. There I will be removing not one, but 3 studs from the weight bearing wall under the kitchen. That will have the dual 2x12 header with 4x4 legs to suppoert it I have the steel strips to put in under the table level so I can remove the steel strap just above the table tops that hold the studs in place. In fact I'm not putting in a rplacement strap, but TWO straps, one on either side of the studs for extra anti movement protection, so Actually, I'm making it better









Thinker, my fuzzy (his name is actually Fuzzy too ) Track inspector is actually real good with the trains. 
He usually likes to nest up on top of those vent duct pipes right there in the room most of the time he's down in the Goat cave. As long as he doesn't fight with the Russian, he's always wecome to come down to vist. 

Well, back to work for me. I'd like to try to finish things up in the resource room today and move on to the furnace room as soon as possible









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an item to note ... 
I found a place that still carries Noch brand trees in G scale. I got over zealous and about wiped them out of G scale sized trees which is over 60 large trees. 
Noch makes good sized trees for G scale ranging from 10" to over 14" high. Big trees are hard to find these days because Lifelike has stopped making them and theirs were only 11" high for the super giant pines and redwood. Another let down with life-like is they are a funky color and need to be painted with silk plant spray paint. But Noch trees are more like the real thing. Anyway this is a new one for me as a nice sized G scale forest is now on it's way to Possum Snout









Back to work ...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Still working in the resource room, but there's a light at the end of the tunnel..... 
Well I can still see where the tunnel will be.










Now this is an intresting postioning of the portals








And I had to both of them to get it to work. Just this area and maybe a bit more to the left needs the grass mat and the roadbed can go in. 
Let's take a lok at that again, just zoomed in a bit.










If any of you are accustom to Aristo products, you can see where I had to do some cutting. 
The single portal had to be trimmed a couple of inches on each side and the Dbl. portal lost 2 inches on just the left side. 
They seem to fit together ok, but we'll see how they do in the long run









Well, that's all that's new for tonight.
Hope to have more done tomorrow night. I got to admit, I wasted some time running my new undec. 2-8-0 around switching some cars. 
I did drag in the lumber flatcars with it









Well gotta run - 

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Work contimues ...
A slower pace than usual, but may be to colder weather and my feeling "older" as climbing up on the tables has been more difficult lately







But neither the less, work always marches forwards







So just a few progress pictures and I will shoot more as I go onwards towards the colmpletion of the road. All these shots are in the resource room on the east end along the wall bordering with the bathroom. You can now see the tunnel portals are open and the grass mats are down. THe basic lumber saw mill is in place, but I have more buildings, details and scenery to put in. Some has already been put in since these shots, but I was too tired to shoot pictures last night. 







































So there is about where things are at right now. 
I've spent some time playin' trains switching cars around from the yard out here to the resource room with my 2-8-0. 
But mostly havebeen working right here in this room. I hope to finish up in here for the most part, then start building the mountain and maybe later tonight start clearing area in the furnace room and start building tables in there









But for now, I'm still stuck in the resource room.

More later









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Mountain time ... 
Goooin up !!!!




































Wonderful stuff that feather rock







Much lighter than real rock, but be careful, it gets pretty sharp








Real sharp when you try breaking it up into small pieces because part of what they use to make it is and believe it or not - glass !!! 
I know, my fingers and hands know. you can use gloves, but not all the time. 

But you know what they say:" No pain, no gain" or "if it didn't hurt, you didn't do it right"

But I've got a start on it and I will make some adjustments and add some smaller filler pieces to fill in the gaps









So with that said, I will get back to it and finish 'er up tonight, then glue it all down tomorrow.

Gettin' purdy cool looking









Rocky


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, Djd you get my E-MAIL? Rex


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rocky Why are you putting up walls? 

Wouldn't it be better to have one big room ? 

JJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Rex, I got the E-mail and you got mine and so on .... 
JJ, I dunno why, I guess because the studs were there and the middle studs CAN NOT be removed because they are weight bearing. Also, I like walls when using the bathroom !!! Besides, walls gives me a place to hang my pictures, lanterns, etc. Also I like the idea of tunnels running thru the walls









And now your Monday update .... 

Not much was done today as I was doing alot of running of errands and rescuing of the stepson over at a friends by bringing a new injector part for his(my older) truck so it will run better. 

But on the layout. 
I spent a little time this morning starting to put trees and some folage on the mountain.










Tonight, I'm spending time mapping out the layout of Wolf Points rebuild on the 4x8 tables that will be in the furnace room. 
Trying to figure in a intersecting line of the Northern Pacific that will tie into the yard at Wolf point and perhaps provide a return/reversing loop for the yard.

More tomorrow









Rocky 
Oh yeah, I ordered more building for Downtown Wolf Point too today


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A quick update, no pictures ... 
I got nothing done today other than made some room in the furnace room for building the tables that will hold the town. 
But I have to say that the new forest- part one arrived today. About 40 Noch trees of different types all from 10 to 15 inches high. 
Part two may arrive later this week and part 3 was ordered today. These Noch trees beat all others hands down. I was lucky to find a supplier that still had some. When they're gone, they're gone because Noch no longer make G scale trees. I will get to building a couple tables and set them out for a picture. 

That is all for now. 

More to come









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Another update, once again no pictures, sorry.
I have not had much time to get much done due to family issues, mother in laws surgery, cold bug visting - the weather can't make up it's mind between winter and spring. So in between being in bed or to the hospital/ mother in laws, etc. I've managed to build a few kits inculding a good sized grocery store for Wolf Point. I've got all of my trees from the first two shipments out of the package and I've converted 2 frieght carsor should I say upgraded. I feel the best I've felt in a few days, so I plan to build some more tables today and move some stuff around in the furnace room to start on building the town and making way for the west end of the yards. I hope to get some shots taken tonight and will try to post again. I've got to get a couple E-mails out to those who are looking for things.

More to come later tonight - I hope ...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Building update AM, Tuesday 1/24... 
Table #20 is being built right now, table 19 will follow. 
The funk is letting go of me and I have much more energy to get 'er done








More building kits arrived today as well as tree shipment #3. Lots of stuff to build with. Mrs. Rocky asked for some shelf boards and supports for her butterfly loft (crafting room) . So I will have to cut these and perhaps put them up for her, but otherwise I should be at work here in the Goat cave. Building tables is one thing, moving all the other stuff around and empying those shipping crate is another. I have some new pictures in the camara to upload, but I will shoot some more and get them posted later tonight.

And now, back to work








That's my latest update, more to come today... 

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, the time has come ... 
Pictures at last !!!







Sorry for the wait, it has been busy









First off, we have those beatiful trees I discovered and aquired and still aquiring more of.



















Sorry about that view, the flowering trees had to go in a box due to space constraints at the moment, so you can't see the trunks of the trees. 
And here are the apple trees, now in place at the grove.










These trees just came and I haven't got them out of the packaging yet.










That picture is in my "Nightmare" room









So let's go into my nightmare ...










Welcome to Rocky's nightmare !!! 

This is the room where everything is happening right now. And is so scary and pressed for room that I can't take a full view picture of it because of all the stuff that's in here. But if you look real close in the middle of the picture, you can see table 19 and part of table 20. Now all of those boxes on the left have to be emptied of models and gone, because that's where tables 21,22,23 and 24 will be going to hold the city - Yes, it will be a city now that it has outgrown a town status - you just wait, Wolf Point will be bigger than you can imagine. Hmmm, so that's why my head hurts sooo much







Thinking about it, planning it and so on...

As I said, things are piling up as I need to get things into place and much of it goes in the city of Wolf Point. But I mush first get the tables into place. 
THis next picture shows grain bins for the co-op and some other trees waiting to go in town while I build the tables. Like I said, things are piling up


















But as I've gone thru the boxes, I've taken a few pieces out to look at and display. 
It's been over 5 years since I've seen my GP-20s (1/29th scale, not 1/32 Lionel LS) that I built back in 2004.



















THose who know me know I try to make things as real as possible. Those are scotchlite reflective dots on the locos and caboose just like the real thing









So time to go back into my nightmare and build a couple tables and move stuff around again








But let's end this update the right way, like ALL trains should end just like the old days... 
With a caboose


















More later, perhaps tonight, but no promises ...

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a very well organized nightmare! 

Is your furry friend 'helping' you to sort it? 

It sounds like Wolf Point will be on a peninsula of some sort jutting into the middle of the room.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, the town or city will be along the outer wall of the basement. 
The area allocated for the town will be across (4) 4x8 foot tables in the area of 8x16 feet. Granted, the line will come right thru this and the west throat of the yard as well on one end, but there will be plenty of room (I hope ) for all the buildings I have. There is to be a narrow add-on table on the west end of the 4 tables, but just a foot or two. And yes thinker, there will be 2 panels that can open up for access in the mid section of the tables









Also there is to be the NP branch line coming in from the wall bisecting the mainline just west of the station with an interchange on the inside edge of the table and a reversing loop as well for the yard. I will have to get the diagram scanned and added later. 

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Another update and it isn't even dark outside !!! Wow, that's not too bad








Status update ... Furnance room goes well, Tables 21 and 22 now built and in postion !!! 
But trouble strikes .... 
Ok, pictures - Yes, I have pictures too - no waiting this time


















Table #21 built and ready










Table #21 in postion, but starting to have issues with boxes ...










Table #22 being built this morning. 










Table #22 is now in position and ready.










Houston we have a problem !!! We are being over-run with empty cardboard boxes









Well, I guess most of tonight will be to breakdown the boxes, stuff them into the larger shipping crates to take to somewhere where I can get some coin for them. It will make things easier to have them gone and I don't plan on moving from here until it's time to go into the ground - hopefully that will be many years down the road









But I plan on putting these new plano self standing shelf units under the tables and putting the rolling stock down there too - thus clearing the tables for terraforming and setting up town. I thought about table 23 and it's shape in relation to the furnace and water heater, It will be "L" shaped 4x8 on the long side and 4x2.5 feet on the shorter side. This will allow me about 20" or so clearance from the furnace so I can get back in there and get to the water heater. It will also allow me to "look down the line" into town for some nice pictures. It also gives me access to the mainline all the way to the bathroom wall and with a step-stool, access to the branchline that will run behind the water heater.

So now it's just a matter of time to clear out this carboard and set up the shelf units and store the rolling stock underneath. 
Some rolling stock or their boxes will be stored in the resource room according to the type of car- ie. Ballast cars, open coal hoppers, lumber flats, etc. in the room with their resource requirements. Car such as the stock cars, tank cars, grain cars will go under the table in the sitting room. Boxcars will go under the rooms where the yard is and passenger cars will be under the tables where the station is and locos will go in the yard/shops room where the engine shops are. Make sense ?!? 

Well I'm off again to Get'r done









Maybe more tonight if time permits and I get enough done plus shoot pictures !!! 

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I guess most of tonight will be to breakdown the boxes, 

So now it's just a matter of time to clear out this carboard 

I was under the impression that cardboard is often used in some types of indoor scenicing...


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Rocky:
Have you ever thought about building shelves above your overhead garage doors. If you have a 16'-0" garage door, you could built, ( 2) 4'X8' shelves approximatelly 16" height. That coulld hold alot of train boxes. That's if you want to save them.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't have a garage







We have a car port as they call them down here.
Above that is Mrs. Rocky's craft room. Train things don't go there - even her choclate train. I don't have a problem putting the train boxes under the tables, there's plenty of room. It's the cardboard shipping boxes I've used to move the trains in over the decades and other boxes from this last move. Now I know some places buy large amounts of cardboard boxes when they are flattened and bailed up. I know I have several hunderd pounds of cardboard. I just need to bail these up and find where to take them. I think you'll only get like 10 cents a pound, but when you have this much, it's money that's best not thrown out in the trash.

Well I've still got 4 more boxes with trains in them to empty and I'm putting up the shelf units under the new tables now. So that's where I'm at. Then I will move the rolling stock boxes to the train shelves below the table and to the shelf units in the resource room. THEN I think I'll pass out !!!







Lot's to do, but I'm making progress









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Todays update and I have good news on progress !!! 
The town tables are 90% cleared off and buildings now take the place of train boxes








I've also added 6 sets of interlocking storage shelves to hold rolling stock. Most of the cardboard boxes are now gone and out of the goat cave. Tree order #5 arrived today, so I'm good for large trees now. I've installed 3 flor. shop light fixtures from better lighting. And now I'm laying some track to see how it'll fit in. So, how 'bout some pictures ?!?


















Here's part of the cardboard boxes and cases I've gotten ready for recycle sale.










Ah, table 23. "L" shaped to allow access to the furnace and for taking pictures looking into the town.










Bring on the buildings !!!










Tables to the left, shelves to the right.










Shelves are hard to shoot. But you can see the old curio cabinet that holds all of my books and Company reports, manuals, etc.










A pathetic picture, but it shows the first two pieces of track on this group of tables









These are pictures I've shot over the last few days and I've made progress on it since then. 
So I think y'all will be impressed with the next batch. I haven't shot any today or tonight, but I'll be shootin' some. 
So stay tuned for the next update....

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah...that is a lot of buildings. Hopefully, unlike myself, you won't find yourself shy the six inches you need to make everything work. (I had to give up on a reverse loop in my port city because of that.)


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hahahaha ... It's almost 2:30 AM and I'm starting to think I'm insane








Trying to put the town together with a table full of buildings and a pile of track. I shot a few pictures, but will post tomorrow. If I don't get to bed soon and Mrs. Rocky wakes up, she's gonna shoot me







But I think all in all it's hummin' right along, slow but sure. This stuff takes time and I don't have alot for patience







Yes, sacrifices will have to be made. It looked like alot of room on the tables, but in fact is not what I really need, I'll try to figure a way to "spread the town around" somehow. Mr. ThinkerT, do you have a first name I could call you by ??? It doesn't seem right to call you Thinker or Mr.T and I'd like to address you properly.

Well folks, I'd better run, but will post pictures tomorrow. First in the morning, the night mare ones of the town hit by the twister- well, it's what it looks like. Then do some more work and post some better ones later in the evening.

Stay tuned









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Another day, another update... 
And I will start it off with scarey pictures from late last night's attempt to build the town.

Welcome to my nightmare !!!!! Part II


















A real pain in the a** to set up things when the table is full of buildings - (putting track up in piles didn't help much either)










Looking down at the station area, hey that house matches my station


















I think Main street will go in here ...










There's still some new trees hanging out by the yard area. They've been fruitful and have multiplied


















Looking back towards NP Jct. . Hey, there's Thinker T's friend taking a break from work.










An ariel view of the Jct. area. Fuzzy's gone back to work inspecting.

Now those were from last night or very early this morning, take your pick. The next two are from this afternoon when I started again.










The 45 degree crossing where the branchline crosses the NP line.










A different view of said area.

THe crossing works out well and I'm quite please with it. But I will need to inch the water heater away from the wall a couple 2-3 inches to e3nsure clearance of the branch line to the tunnel portal (soon to come) on the wall. The NP line terminates at the wall, but will appear to continue on. I'm getting back to work now, so more to come today









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok folks, here comes the next update - with pictures








I've run into a few roadblocks on the town. Nothing major, I just need to get a few key buildings built or repaired and I'm waiting for a few switches to come to build the yard throat on the West end. Ao I have deceided to work on the bathroom river valley/ gorge section. First off, my tables 23A, 23B and 23C had to be lined up. I found I made 23B too long, so I had to remove the sides of the frame and cut new ones. I added a top to the table cut wider on one end and have been working with that too. The only bridge I can play with at the moment is the branchline single track bridge. I have all the pieces now thanks to a good member here on the forum and a couple extra pieces thanks to another. Now the bank tables - 23A and 23C are older HO modual tables I built over 15 years ago and it was nice I could use them again, but they are short to the floor, but this is still good due to the lenght of the branchline bridge. I will have to work with this and see what I come up with.

And now some pictures


















Basic ideas here, just getting an idea of placement of the branchline bridge.










I still had to frame in the tunnels a little bit more and I also found out that I had to put up the drywall in two pieces due to the low duct work in the ceiling.
Here the lower pice is installed behind the stack of 2x4s on the left.










You can still see a 3/4 inch height differance. This will allow another layer of plywood on the base table with the middle cut out to simulate the "river" 
Note the granite rock to be used for the sides of the canyon - Yes, I use real rock. It's harder to wreck and mess up and is closest to the real thing too because it IS real


















Here you can see the height difference, the base of the table, the top of the end table and the level of track. 
Now the branchline bridge is 6 feet long, the double track mainline bridge is only 4 feet long, so there will have to be an adjustment made to the area at track level on each end.










Here is a view looking "thru what will be the East wall" into the town in the furnace room.










Another zoomed view into the town looking East down track.

Hopefully I can post later tonight with new pictures. 
Still more to come









Rocky


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Rocky- Looks great! I enjoy watching the progress. The town looks good- nice collection of buildings. Can't wait to see more. 


-Kevin.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Been a few dats since I last report. This is a quick posting with no pictures - sorry. 
It's been busy and on the go time again with Mrs. Rocky not feeling well and the grandkids here for s couple days. Yet, some progress has been made. My problem is I split my time into several projects besides the layout. One of these has been building the Piko city hall building. Man it's got alot of pieces and takes several days to build, now just getting to the roof. I also received my Piko 2-6-0 and have been converting it over into the company roadname and a few other minor changes too. Layout progress has been limited to the bathroom to try to get the West wall finished. THe whole piece of drywall is up - had to do in two pieces due to duct work on the ceiling. Tunnel portals are cut and in. Now I'm working on the area on the West back of the river to put in a 18x48 inch piece of plywood. I got a new Flor. light fixture up in there now, so there's much better lighting and I've been working on getting some of the extra "stuff" out of there from the move. I'm shooting pictures as I go, so they will come soon. I'll put them in on the next posting.

Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's gotta be really nice to get all your stuff outta boxes...and see a dream come true. Great progress Rocky.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It's always fun to see the collection pieces come out of the shipping crates. It's even a better feeling when they find a spot on shelves to be stored on







But I will say that building a G scale layout indoors is ALOT more work than building one outdoors







Yet the benifets will out weigh the drawbacks, say the size of the layout won'y accomidate 100 car trains, but still, no weeding, no carrying in/out rolling stock to run and I can leave things on the line without worrying about them getting wrecked/broken or some monkey stealing them (we don't have their kind here BTW). I don't need to blow off leaves from the track, worry about frost heaves, etc. And yet, if I want to, I can punch thru the wall and start building outside too, but not until all is done inside. Here in the Goat cave we are climate controled. No super cold or blazing hot. I can run rain or shine too. I can work or run and watch a hockey game or watch/listen to a movie as well. Plus, this is the second to largest G scale layout I've built or building should I say. Yep, I'm happy and happy to share what I can with all of you







I may rant a bit sometimes when it gets rough, but if someone else is doing the same as I, perhaps it might save him/her a headache or two. Well, times awastin' and I need to get back to work again. Going to hang my latest Larry Fisher print I got the other day. Then it's back to work on the river valley tables 23A,B,C. 

More later and thanks for all the nice comments









Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

And you can get the hot water heater out,,how?? when it goes bad?? Plumbers are not skinny..


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Plumbers do not concern me. I've replaced water heaters B-4 myself. You forget Marty, I was a property manager and did repairs on up to 12 condos B-4









IF the water heater goes bad, it is shorter than the tables. Just "cut" it out after drained and power disconnected and it will slide out from under the tables. I don't worry myself with such things







Now what was a problem was just a bit ago I moved some chunks of granite from my secret quarry outside to down into the cave and a couple were quite large and heavy, so I'll take a break for awhile







Pictures later









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's the next update ... 
I wanted to post last night (early AM), but the camara died and I was just plain too tied to wait for the uploading of pic.s








So first picture is about where I left off last time. On the west bank of the river.










Now the tunnels are completely framed in and portals in place. 

The new 2 pictures are of the Piko Mogal I received and changed over into company paint. 
She still has a few details to be added and the numberboards on the headlights changed over to the correct number as well as Kadees to be added.










Track inspector #1 approves


















The next few are of progress work on the West bank.




























I added a shelf for the West bank before the drop to the river valley floor.










I couldn't refuse this shot of Fuzzy, track inspector #2 taking a nap on top of the duct work


















This is the last shot before the camara died, but you can see work has progressed to the valley bank. 
I got a little further on this before the nite-nite bell rang. I'll have to reload the camara with new batteries and shoot some more for a posting later tonight perhaps. I hope to get to work on the East bank after making a few adjustments on scenery to the West bank and after completing the 
valley floor.

Still always more to come









Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I put in a Suspended ceiling in a Ladies basement. She came home to find all the tiles on the floor. I thought here three cats had got up there from the laundry room . She did not want to hear that. till one night we were watching a movie when one of the cats ( the fattest one) came riding down on a tile landing on the coffee table. 

JJ 

PS the RR is coming along nicely. Great pic's


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

'tis coming alomg right nicely, Rocky....... Glad to see the progress... The new PIKO Mogul looks right nice... 

Yes, cats are fun. I have one that jumps up on my computer table right in front of my screen and nudges the screen viewing angle. Makes it terribly hard to design decals..... 

In fact, she just jumped up here now to tell me that it's snack time.....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Working on the river valley again today... 
Here's a few pictures







No explainations now, I gotta cook dinner








More later tonight









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Work continued into the wee hours of the morning working on the East bank of the river valley








I got things set into position, but I need to go out and get some 3" screws to fasten the 2x4s into place. Also got a sheet (partial) in to set the portals on the East bank and boy was that fun to do in a short space







Here's where we sit so far and remember I have to carefully take it apart to fasten the 2x4s down.





































Now I may need to go out later today and hunt up some more smaller pieces of granite. And it's really nasty outside, cold and windy








But that's the nice thing about the indoor layout. Once your inside, it's nice and climate controlled









Now one last thing before I run off to wally world. 
I told folks in chat about my latest art work I've aquired to hang in the goat cave. 
I got a hold of a few more Larry Fisher prints to add to my Railroad artwork collection



























So while I'm at wally world, I should get a couple more quick frames because I got 2 more Larry F prints coming








It'll look nice down here in the cave









Always more to come









Rocky


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky;

I like the Land's End carton right where your river "spills" over the plywood. It's kinda prophetic.









Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah yes, that's about it Dave. The land (layout) ends and the (for now) mess begins








Folks say that layouts take years to build, but I don't feel the same, so I'll do it in monthes instead of years. 
The wiring alone may take years







But I haven't done much the last few days due to the "Funk" bug that's going around. I thought that when Mrs. Rocky had it and I wasn't getting it for a few days that it would pass, but I was wrong and I too got it







Yet, I was still able to poke about on the layout - mostly looking for some parts for another member here and I did take a building kit to bed with me to keep my idle hands busy. So I feel a bit better today and I may work on the layout a little, but need to rest up some more to fight this bug. It is a bit cool down here in the cave and I only have a small space heater to keep it warm. SNd this may limit my time down here for now. Priority is I must find these parts for a member and contact him. THen I can do some work down here. I hope to post more when I can.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Been about a week since I last posted, so I figured I should post an update...
I'm still shooting and uploading pictures, but none ready to go as of yet, hopefully later tonight I should get them on here. 
Here is the latest status and work completed. I have the drywall up (at least the first 4 feet from the outer wall) on both sides of the East wall of the bathroom. The tunnels have been cut and portals placed on both sides of the wall. I've completed the rough stone work on the East bank on the river and some trees and scenery placed on the East bank. The connecting frame work from the wall in the furnance room seperating the bathroom snd furnance room is up and installed for both mainline and branch lines, thus connecting tables 23C in the bathroom to table 23 in the furnance room. This is done and the table top for the branch line connector is in and track connecting the branch line to the mainline is being done today as is the table top to be cut and installed for the main line and it's track work.

The only thing stopping me from having a runable loop or loops is a piece of steel strap holding the studs together over in the far end of the furnace room where the yard opens up. I've put in one new strap on the other side of the studs and lower than the table top so far, but I want to add a second one about 8 inches below the original strap which I want to remove just to be on the safe side. This is the walless line of studs that I will be removing above the table level with the help of my brother in law. With the addition of a header in place of these studs will allow some area to be opened up for completing the yards. But for now after the original strap is removed, I can sneek some tracks in temporarly for now and do some continuos running







Another thing missing on the line is the double track bridge for the mainline at the river. For now until the custom bridge I ordered comes, I will open mainline #2 up by using a piece of 1x4 held up with some make shift peirs. If I can get some more quality time, I can put this together for now and start running some trains.

Time has been short or aquired in the middle of the night until like 4AM like last night. I also fought off a bad cold bug that limited my time as well, but progress keeps the wheels turning in the forward direction







I've also worked on a couple building kits and made more room for storage. Almost all the cardboard is now out of the cave and on the truck to go for recycling. I did locate a place that buys cardboard other than by the semi load. It pays 4 cents a pound, but it's better than nothing. 

Well, got to run for now and get things ready for tonight. 
Step-son and his girlfriend are coming for dinner and we have the grand kids as well this weekend - I just heard them getting up from nap time and Mrs. Rocky left for work after lunch. 

Hope to post these pictures later. I AM getting excited about completing a loop or two and the chance to run some Big stuff, not just the tiny garden trains like the last couple years before.

More to come









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. Nate and Liz stayed until after 11 PM and I didn't get anything done last night








Today I got little done, grandkids require much attention. But here's a few pictures. Tables are now connected all the way around the basement. I still have that stud strap to remove and some bridge work to do to complete the loop(s). These pictures don't show alot, but do show the connector pieces needed to complete the circuit (loops). I hope to work a little more tonight, but have to call it early because we have to get the grandkids home in the morning.










This is about where I left off last time. But you can see more detail added and also the mainline tunnel to the furnace room is complete.










This is the furnace room wall with the bathroom. In the background is the branchline connector. I'm still needing to cut a custom sized piece of track to join it together.










The mainline before the connector is installed. Note the water heater in the lower right corner. It is shorter than the table and out of the way.










Here is the mainline connector. It is installed and ready for scenery, roadbed and track. I have the correct pieces needed to splice it into the tracks on the table in the furnace room (table 23). Here you can also see the gap I left for the water heater pipes and romax power feed for the water heater. Later you will see it hidden from the table level to about 1 foot up when I add a house and trees around the pipes.










I don't much care for this angle of shot, but it was tight quarters getting in here to shoot pictures. But it's about where I am at right now. 
The branchline connector has the grass mat on it now as well as roadbed and track. I just need to go and work on the mainline.

So stay tuned as usual. There's plenty more to come









Rocky


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You certainly is movin' right along, Rocky...









Hope you don't have to replace the water heater soon.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Stan, it IS really coming along too










If the water heater breaks down, it'll be your guys fault







It can only be 6 years old at the most. And if so, I'll deal with it.

Ok, now that I've spent 2 hours fightin' with Mr. computer and the gold web space page uploading, I have some more pictures to share - Whoopie !!!









Now first things first, I've aquired 2 more Larry Fisher prints







I think everyones train room should have at least a few piece of nice train oriented art work. 

Here they are :










Everytime I look at this print, I smile because I have a P-2 Mountain (4-8-2) just like the one in the foreground and it's the ONLY one of it's kind in G scale and she was home grown in my shop and she was an Award winner at the 2006 ECLSTS. Man I do love my loco kitbashing


















Now here's another loco needed in our scale. The EMD FT. unit Maybe I should build a pair someday.

Let's move along to the layout. 
Last time I posted, I was installing the connector tabliods connecting the river room (bathroom) to the town room (furnace room). All is about done there except ballasting the mainline. This is due to my needing to move the track as I put in the bridges. 










I just love looking thru the mainline tunnel into town. Looks messy now, but wait until I get done with it !!! 
Speaking of bridges ... That's what I was doing earlier this afternoon.

Going up !!!










West bank..










East bank...



















A nice fit !!! Now I have a nice make shift deck to lay track on



























Yes, nice and level.










Now I just need to cut some 2x4s into chunks to prop up the bridge supports until after I get the nice piers built that I am making now. 
I will also go ahead and chunk out the bridge footings on the plywood for mainline #1 while I'm at it. As soon as I can get the make shift piers built up to hold the plywood, I can run over the bridge. I just need to run a little more track in the far side of town into the yard to hook up to the yard for my loop. Oh yeah, I forgot, I have to remove that pesky strap. I did take a picture of it to show y'all what I was talking about.










Yep, that's the bugger


















That swinehound has gotta go








AS you can see, it's no little matter. I obstructs my running worse than the 2x4s (they're gonna go too soon with a header placed up at the ceiling), but for right now, I can get a few tracks around the 2x4s. If I get this strap out in one straight piece, I will replace it inverted 180 degrees for now about 8-10 inches below where it sits now. 

So, I guess I'd better get back to work. Just wanted to give y'all a new update









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well the swine strap has been removed - Hooray








The temporary piers are installed on mainline bridge #2 and the bridge is stable








So give me a half hour to lay 10 feet of track and smooth out some rough spots and I'll be running








I'll shoot some more pictures tonight and post tomorrow. I hope to have something running before I pop into chat tonight.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It's now official. The line is open for business








Extra 356 West is pulling 27 40 ft frig. cars on it's way to Wenatchee WA to pick up a new load of fruit. After 10+ flawless trips around the layout on mainline #2 I am happy with the results







I'm shooting pictures, but won't post them until tomorrow. It just takes too long to download from camara, adjust color and light, rename, then finally upload to gold space to post. Now there is still LOTS more to do on the layout, but as of Feb. 21 I am ahead of schedule to get at least one loop running. Well getting late, but I just had to break the news









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok folks, just some pictures from last night









Layout Status: Running. 

Mainline #2 is open and running traffic. 
Last night after a short test train, I put up Extra 356 West. ABA set of F3s and 28 40 ft wood side reefers.

Enjoy !!! 

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

AT LAST! 

Now...how long will it be before Rocky dramatically revamps the trackplan? 

And were the track inspectors spooked by trains that actually moved?


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Sure looks like one busy railroad! But looks good. Just one question? Where do you find your time and energy? You get more accomplished in a day then I do in a month. 

Dale


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Where do I find the energy ??? I guess it's my passion for building trains








Also because it's been about 6 years since I was allowed to build a decent layout. The move to GA was the best thing that happened too. 

Also asked was "Have I made any changes to the layout yet ??? 
Answer is yes, just minor things where I had already built. But the new areas I'm building are always changing as I build onwards. 

Ok Day 3 of running... Today's train has been a Petro special with 2 SD-45s on point.










I hope to change over to a different train and I'd like to run some passenger too. BUt passenger cars are pretty picky on track less than near perfect








So I'll have to double check my trackwork just to be sure.

Last time I posted on progress, I was working on the East side of the (mini) tunnels between the river valley and the town. 
I wanted to work on this area some more, so that's where I started today.










My thought was to put something over the water heater besides trees. I figure this house will be a good start. 
I used a green sharpie marker to put in a layer of green as a base coat before gluing down some "Fluffy" stuff turf. 
In this picture you can see the Mainline and branch line being bisected by the NP branch line.
ps. that gray house in the background doesn't go there.










Now this is looking much better. Take note that behind the house there is a 2 inch gap in the boards to allow some "venting" of any heat from the water heater. Now I still have more scenery work to do along the bank where the trees are. I just wanted to shoot a progressive picture.










400 crossing the NP diamonds on the way into town.










Here was an Ariel view attempt picture. Ignore the track in the bottom of the frame.










Here is a shot looking out from the town looking down the line.










Same angled, just zoomed out. There will be some changes made to the siding on the left side. I see I should add a tall tree on the right side of that house to hide the pipe.










A nice shot of our East bound coming into town.










Here is a view I haven't posted yet. Those 2x4s are my latest pain. THese are the ones I'm going to replace with a header and remove. 
Then we can open it up to run some yard tracks though. Now I think I may be able to open Main #1 ( on left where the caboose is ) and sneek it thru the left 2 studs behind the trees in package next to the wall, but first I'm going to get the 1x4 deck I'm using for a bridge on mainline 1 put in first. Perhaps I may get both done tonight









So with that, I'm going to run and get back to work.

Stay tuned for more updates









Rocky


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, that strap? Why not use a fine cut off disc in an angle grinder and just cut out the bits that are in the way? Cut right at the edge of the upright posts. That way you will retain some of the present strength. Plus adding to it when you replace the strap at whatever level you decide. Just a thought. 
Rod


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rod,
The strap was removed a few days ago as I had replaced it with 2 other straps below the table level. 
Now what I need to do is get together with my brother in law and put in that header to remove those 2x4s from that weight bearing wall. 

Not much got done last night as we lost power just after 10:30 PM. It didn't come back on until after 1:30 AM, so I had called it a night and shut down when the power was restored. I did however get the 1x4 in for the bridge deck on mainline #1 before we lost power, but I have no legs ( piers) for it. So I spent my restless minutes B-4 falling asleep thinking about how to configure the pieces of strip basswood I have into 2 nice looking bridge piers. I will be assembling them using the 4-40 screws that come with the kadee couplers (830s) because I have a pretty good supply of them.

So that's where I'm at. So tonight it'll be building the bridge piers and changing out a crossover in the yard plus insulating all crossovers from main #2 to main #1. I will add a power tap to main #1 also. This will get main #1 ready for running in an oppisite direction. I'd better get out my other brand new receiver too and get it ready to go. It'd be nice to haveb both mainlines going over the weekend.

Now I think I will go and sneek a track between those 2 studs and see if I can run thru it without any problem.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey I just got a real treat !!! While I was looking for insulated joiners, I came across one of the on board video camara receivers. I also noted that #400 ( SD-45) has a on board camara in the cab and figured I'd give it a try. After installing the receiver into the line for the Tv, I turned it on and turned the camara on in the loco. It was on the same circuit as the gumball light. Well intresting enough it works !!! Battery could use replacing, but nice it works after storage for 6 years. So I just got done taking a cab ride on my own railway - sweet !!!









Just had to share this as it is both train and layout related









Now back to work...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Quick progress report, no pictures this time, sorry. 
Mainline #1 is now connected up to the station and is complete, yet there is no bridge supports for mainline #1's bridge








I also have 2 more crossovers from main #1 and #2 to insulate. Yet progress is moving forwards. I need a few more LGB 18000 series switches to complete what I'd like to do. 2 are on the way, but I have to find some more. I've also removed all the NS and southern stuff from the layout for now due to space to store stuff on and if I could find someone who wanted to trade for a new NS loco (SD70 or dash 9) I would trade it to them IF they had the USA trains GN GP-9 #704 or the MTH 3 pack of GN 4 bay coal hoppers - providing they are in new or great shape. But that's either here or there. I did however tonight started passenger service and ran a 6 car consist with the F3s. Always fun to run stuff







I did some more planning and also laid out some track to open up the yard on the west end by the station. Now I'm going to do some more looking and planning on what to do tomorrow then call it a night being 3:30 AM here. 

Will post some more tomorrow or tomorrow night with pictures.

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You done yet????


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

So...any thoughts yet on how to progress with the second (upper) level?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I know it's been to long since I last post when my thread drops to page two








So I have a few pictures to share...

Progress report:

I'm still working my way slowly thru the town. 
Mostly I've been focusing on the back area along the wall from the NP diamonds to the station. I've also been trying to arrange all my rolling stock to the storage shelves under the tables. Speaking of tables, I've planned out my last tableaddition for the loco shops in the yard room. Yep, there's lots to do yet and trying not to "burn out" on building or trains in general is hard. Remember, I started this project only a bit less than 6 monthes ago.

So, how bout some pictures ???









Ok, the first batch is running a short passenger train. I did this early last week.





































Those were a few from that run. 
I ran this train until Friday. While I was running this train, I was working on the scenery for the town. 
Then I switched her over to the station siding and put together a mixed freight last night, extra 2021 East.




























I had to temp. fix the train order signal. 
Most of the model, buildings, etc. made the move up here ok, but some did get damaged a bit








But as you can see, there is forward progress







It's slow, but sure. Nice thing now is that I can run something while I work









Soon, I'll have mainline 1 up and running, so I'll be running 2 trains at once










Sorry for the wait, I'll try to post sooner next time









Rocky


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Rocky, please advise the manufacturer and possibly the model number for the rerailers that you are using. Are they code 332? They appear to be Aristocraft. I can not find them on a Yahoo search or a search of Aristocraft's site. 

Nice looking bench work.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Mike, sorry to take so lomg to answer you.
Yes, those are Aristo re-railers #ART-11350. I got a couple just a few weeks ago from Robby at RLD hobbies. Tell him I sent you there for some. I will call him too, cause I need a few more myself









Progress and ideas 3/7/12, no new pictures yet.

I spent a little time down here in the cave working and planning earlier yesterday and am continuing to work on the town from West to East. I got some more track in on the NP line from the diamonds to the curve to parallel downtown Wolf Point. In that 4 foot section I squeezed in a siding for ??? not sure yet, but most likely a pola small frieght to be some kind of store that takes boxcar loads. On the curve area I put in one of my new Piko curve switches to make another siding, this one will be longer and double sided. With this I can tuck a few cars in or a couple Geeps. These tracks will switch back in together and plug into the side of the yards at Wolf Point heading East bound. I might get another siding in by the curve switch for who knows what, but I may put a church there instead. Now these NP tracks are going to require me to add on another foot by 10-11 feet of table along tables 26 thru 28. Man, just think what I could have done in HO









I also did some more track work on the main lines just East of the station, I added roadbed and continued ballast operations going around the corner along the yard. There is just sooo much to do yet and yet I think it is more work inside than outside because you can detail sooo much better being indoors out of the weather. I still have signals to build and switch stands to make, but it will come in time. Nice thing today was I ran a mixed frieght on Main #2 while I worked. I also got 3 more pieces of rolling stock I recently aquired upgraded and on line too, they were placed in todays mixed local.

This afternoon, I did some planning and thinking about the locomotive shops and have settled on upgrading my old loco shop building from 2 tracks to 4 tracks wide with the middle two tracks area of the building to be 2 stories tall with a overhead crane (the kind that runs on rails on either side up by the roof) to do heavy loco maintanance. This will be a modified Piko building with a more American style roof. In addition to being 4 wall sections wide, it will be 6 wall sections long making it 52-54 inches long, large enough to park multiple locos or cars on each track. I will need to get another 2 track loco shed, at least one more extension for the loco shed, extra walls, windows, doors, etc. This will be one BIG building







and I hope to detail the inside with some "pits" between the rains on some tracks, the overhead crane and lots of details - lights, benches, work tables, etc. And a roll up door on the side for large part deliveries by truck.

Yep, always lots of projects down here in the cave. The only problem is what to work on next









Stay tuned









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well guys, I took Dwight's advice and have uploaded a video "layout tour" shot from a flatcar being pushed on the front end of East East 2021. Not the greatest quality, but it's just a first attempt. They will get better as time goes on. Note *** The video is dark at the start and finish, but I am installing more floresent light fixtures in the main room to improve lighting. Well here's the link to the first video attempt ...

Rocky

http://youtu.be/-Y5TpZdF-lw


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Round and round we go! 

Hmmm... did I see a giant furry face peering at the train towards the end there?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tour. That cat at the end is way out of scale. 


-Kevin.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, you saw that right. Fuzz was hiding behind the other train and he popped out to see the camara car at the end of the video







Round and round - If the basement was wider, say50x70, I could have the winding curves and non- oval pattern to my layout. But since I run 14 bft diameter curve track and the basement is only slightly larger than about 30x40 ft, I can't really do much more than a big oval in the track plan. I am attempting to be happy with what I have AND I am with it being bigger than the cracker box condo with the nazi HOA, that in itself is nice NOT having







I do get alot stuffed in down here and there's more I'm going to add, but for now it's ok.

Rocky


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Rocky;

And the cat is in scale. After all he is a HOUSE cat, which in 1:29 makes him about the size of a county courtHOUSE!









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

News Flash !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
First big wreck ofn the Rocky road occurs .... No injuries and no major damage occured.

"It was a close call" says one employee. Both track inspectors were off duty and off location. 
The wreck is suspected to have been caused by faulty equipment and poor running of the motive power. 
Details may follow on a future report.......

Man I hate when this happens, but I was lucky to not sustain any major damage. 
Well I wanted to run a coal train and wanted to run some of my pretty goat boats. I picked the nicest looking ones of the bunch. Unfortunatley for me they were the ones with high mileage and significant wear on the trucks. For those not used to older Aristo locos, the wheels on the trucks are plated and when the plating wears off, well they run bad - jerky at times. This is inhereint too of most Bman locos from years back. This is the draw back to using track power, but track power saves alot on not buying thousands of $$$ for batteries, on board R/c, etc. - That's why I have 80 locos instead of 8. And being indoors, it's NOT cost effective.

Anyway after a short breaking period to get the locos to run, I got the train running. A little rough and kinda jerky, but it did run. after about 20 loops or so I heard a strange noise, a bang, then the dragging sound of a derailment. I quickly hit the emergency stop on my Train engineer transmitter. I got out of my chair from kitbashing to see what had happened. My first look thru into the river room was this...










That car was hanging by a thread








All I could say was "Sh*t" !!!! 










I quickly looked to the floor dreading what I might find there. 
Luckly enough, nothing fell off of the bridge.










But that wasn't all, there was more mess in the next room too



























Ok, I think I found the problem after some investigation I figured. 

What had happened was thru all the jerking the plow on either unit one or two came off and went under the train somehow the locos "jumped over it, but the cars weren't so lucky. 

The first 3 cars derailed with car 3 almost going off the bridge. Cars one and two were dragged into the resource room where car 2 jack knifed on a switch. Car number one was dragged off to the side and hit a caboose and short line of cars driving them forward and into the lead unit









Now I found a plow under the fourth car just before the bridge and the other missing plow I have not found yet. All the brake hoses and signal lines on the lead unit are gone and still missing. I have looked, but can't find them. It really rots too, because I hand painted the silver on each end of all those hoses too. But here is what I'm going to have to do:

A) All 3 units will have to go to the shop for refit of plows and unit one needs hoses too. 

B) since she'll be in there, my U28B will be finished - Name plates installed, number applied to cab and number boards applied. 

C) ALL older Aristo units will be sent to the shop for refit of new power bricks - These old plated wheel ones will be recycled somehow if I don't take 'em outside and BURN THEM










Dang and I was having such a nice day to this point too









This all happened last night. I'm just cleaning up the rest of the mess right now. 
The coal train will be back up and running tonight with USA Trains power. Perhaps the GP-20s and the GP-35 and or an F booster unit or something intresting. 
I'll also tack on the rest of the twenty some odd 70 ton hoppers to go with the 6 already on there and the five 100 ton Beth quad hoppers. 
It'll be a better night than before









Sh*t happens, unfortunately it happened to me last night









Rocky


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo is actually planning to make stainless steel wheels... You might not know this, but a while back they sold complete 2 and 3 axle motor blocks with stainless steel wheels. (Unfortunately the wheel contour was poor and also they did not fit the existing motor blocks). 

But the good news is that Aristo is trying to find a better wheel profile, with thinner flanges that are not too deep. The new Dash 9's have them. The plan is to eventually offer them in stainless, so hang in there Rocky. 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

lRocky......
Ya. that can happen as same in Ho.. Being you are inside you might try Clipper oil ( Called Wall oil ) on the tracks, wheels and wipers. It works great and can be wiped off if needed.. Only put a few drops on the rails and will last for months with bad wheels.
We get it at Beauty Supply Stores.. Been useing it from the 50ths. No more back conections on bad wheels and tracks.. Also will keep rolling sttock wheels clean. Not good outside.. will wash away. 
Out side if problems with tracks due to track power....... we us a little WD-4o on a pad. Just a note... Noel


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Any pee tests in order for the crew??? I hope the hoghead isn't out of service for too long.... 

Looks like you need to install some guard rails on that bridge for safety's sake. It would be interesting to see if they would have prevented the cars from going over the edge. 

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky 

"attempting to be happy with " 
I'm proud of you Rock, that is very hard to do...


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well life on the road returned to normal tonight. 
The coal is moving again and behind different motive power.














































I had so much to do today away from home, but I did come and get the trains going again.
Perhaps next time I get down here I can get some more done. 
One last shot here, fitting for the end of the post.

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

"It was a close call" says one employee. Both track inspectors were off duty and off location. 


I got out of my chair from kitbashing to see what had happened. 

Were the track inspectors absent because they were trying to 'help' with the kitbashing? 'No, thats not food.' 'Wow! Look how far I can swat this little thingy!'


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The concrete wall just,,,?? really ???? adds to it...


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Alright then Marty, Paint me some nice backdrops on 2x3 foot foamcore. I'll need about 55 of them and I'll put 'em up then I'll trade you some more nice modern stuff you like for that then







Oviously you have more free spare time than I do, Oh don't forget all you see I did in less than 6 months. Now I hear your layin' like baby track out in your yard for one foot scale. Yep more free time and alot money than I got







You need to PM me your phone #, I can't find my notes with it. Musta got lost in the move







I gotta call and bug ya









Rock


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Fell to page 2 again, I'm getting lazy in my older age















And now I got a pile of totes and boxes sitting here in the main room now too








Well other than the unloading, dealing with home issues, paying bills and spending more time with my wife, I haven't done a whole lot yet since I got back - Keep holding your breath Marty, your only starting to turn blue














But I have run some trains including the "Silver Bullet" - I'll have some pictures of this later tonight. It's a piece I added to the collection just B-4 I left to go back to FL. But I have much to do and lots of materials to build with. I have one more table to build for now and an add-on piece for the town area to accomidate the NP interchange with the GN. 

So lots to do and I'm getting over the "burn out" phase and will be getting back to work soon. 
I'll have some more pictures later tonight or tomorrow depending on how late you stay up







But first I have to move these totes and boxes to under the tables, then later tonight I can start cutting 2x4s and get to work again.

I'll be running trains while I work









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well it's been a while since my last update and I have have some things to report,
BUT there are some good things coming for the line including a new camara to do HD video with sound. Just picked that up on my last trip down to FL. I brought back the last of the train parts and military models. The MLS tour car is here and I need to "sign" it and get it photographed to post on the thread. It's been awhile since I last ran train so hopefully it will not be too hard to get things running again. I got some new cars assembled and upgraded to run a short transfer with the MLS car. Problem is I've dragged in more totes and a couple other things from the condo to find places for to get them out of the way. Also all the parts, kits, etc. are here to build the loco shop other than the overhead crane, so construction will start soon. I have finished the last table for the loco shop area, so track laying will be starting there soon too. I still have some table add-ons to build for the NP transfer line and for the "A" yard - single ended freight yard. I've aquired more Rocky goat figurines, so I will populate the mountain top with more friends for Rocky. There's sooo much more to do, so I'd better get back to it. Pictures next time...

Rocky


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work Rocky! Was looking at the portals back on page 15 and wondering if those light sabers made cutting the openings easy?  Glad you're back in the thick of the hobby again!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Huh, I wish those sabers could cut too







Would have saved alot of work !!! 
Ok, no pictures this time, but just a status update... 
Things are kinda crawling right now. After this past weekend, I seem to have messed up my right arm while doing the concrete mixing for the pad of the shed out back







New defined versions of pain now plauge my arm. Dwight said on facebook chat laast night that I'm becoming like most folks here - old. It is depressing to think I'm not like superman anymore being to do alot, lift or move alot, etc., just the brain gets stronger - or at least until later ...

Layout status, about unchanged. Yet I did put together a building kit last night. And I hope to do something down here tonight. Light duty will be the key. So if I run something, it might spark energy to do something else. Let me get to tonight and see what I can do. Then I will post again









Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight said on facebook chat laast night that I'm becoming like most folks here - old. It is depressing to think I'm not like superman anymore being to do alot, lift or move alot, etc., just the brain gets stronger - or at least until later ... 

Eventually, those aches and pains wil cause you to rethink the track plan. 

Yet I did put together a building kit last night. 

Hopefully, it wasn't a miniature mortuary or clinic.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Naw, I ain't changin' anything cause of aches and pains







But I may have to take a "happy" pill or two







But that sometimes delays working on the layout









And the building was a switch tower too, not a fun real home or nuttin'...

Well with all the projects going on right now, Rocky had to call a meeting with the other workers to get a game plan together to line up projects.










So soon, work shall continue once again...
Oh yeah, I did some drying and hung some shelves to store some these cars that are on the line right now. 
And I've been working on decaling my mark on the MLS touring boxcar. So next post, you'll see it running on a train









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I spoke my peace on the "head choppin' " thread, now it's time to get back to work on the road








No pictures of yet today, but more to come later. SWo I'll get to work now and see what I can get done to shoot and post later









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Long time since last posting and not alot to show for progress the time since I last posted








But with the weather getting more summer like, there's been projects to do, grass to mow, shed to finish building, etc. 
Did I forget to mention the last trip to FL to finish the condo ?!? So no more trips to Taco Land







But there was the grand kids award cermony today, Grand daughters graduation tomorrow and the list continues







But I can say that a few little projects are getting done and I Have started a short NP coal train ...



















So I managed to pick up a half a dozen NP 2 bay hoppers, 5 of the reddy Kilowatt hoppers and 2 Soo Line 2 bay hoppers. Just enough for a short coal drag. More NP hoppers and maybe a Soo Line or 2 more to come. I've picked up some other freight cars as well over the last few months and worked on them to get them up to goat standards. 

But the Big thing coming will bring about some change ... 

I got frustrated on cutting bass wood square stock and decided to just look for and order some decent bridge piers. 
I sent Robby at RLD some pictures of some GN bridges to see if someone he knows could make them. The quote came back at almost $1500 for 4 highly detailed piers. So I deceide to have him make some less detailed piers out of metal stock for about $500 to the dimensions I provided. They should arrive tomorrow. So with just a couple more insulated rail joiners to add between a few switches, this should allow for Double track operations !!!







I need to add another power tap on Main #1 to the 2nd new receiver too. 

Also, a new upgrade project is just around the corner too. 
A new Train Li curve switch - wide radius should be here Sat.. This will be for the curve off the main #2 by the farm for a swtching lead on the East end of the yard. This project is more complex then the bridge on Mainline #1. First off, after the switch is installed on the curve, more table work extensions will be added along the tables from the walkway bridge all the way to the stairway. This will vary in width depending on where it travels anywhere between a couple inches to 18" by the stairway. The farm will have to be moved about 4 inches away from main #2 along with it's siding. The highway grade crossing will increase from 2 to 3 tracks and I will be adding another barn and house along the area by the stairway wall. The worst of it will be to convert the tunnel portals from 2 to 3 tracks









Of course the yard area will change too on the other side of the wall too.

Lots to do, but it's nice to have a train to run while working or planning on the layout.

Soon I wil be able to do 2 at a time









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Sooo many projects, events and of course, chores. Sooo little time to do trains








I guess that's why I worked night and day on the layout before the weather got nice for yard projects and family events









Well I got some good work in on the river bridge project. The piers arrived - yes I cheated and bought nice metal ones to save on time and nerves. But I got a bunch done over the last few days to come up with a fairly nice looking bridge scene.










Don't mind the mess of building materials off to the side, they are just temporary.










I had painted the river blue and did the scenery details, plus added some deer and a pair of guys fishing !!!










One of the nice things was I was able to "recycle" some parts off of a HO bridge I had for the smaller side plates of the bridge. 
The larger plates are from Lionel O scale bridges.










I didn't go and redo the deck with "see-thru" girders, at least not yet. But may do so in the future. 
There also needs to be some gauntlet rail also installed on each bridge as well as a walkway with platforms and barrels on each bridge.
The cost was substancial with the piers costing about $470 and the Lionel O scale bridges coming in around $15 each (x6 bridges). 
The rest of the materials I had. THe concrete footings are pieces of 1x2 and a slice of O scale roadbed. The other cost factor will be the 
2 pieces of LGB 4 foot straight track I will have to remove the rail from for the gauntlet rails.

Still for what it is, I am happy with it -for now and it only needs (after the bridge is detailed) a backdrop to complete the scene.

Just thought I'd better post the progress









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a quick update, no pictures this morning...
I spent several hours last night working on the Rocky river bridge project and got all the deck and plate work done on Mainline bridge #1. So both bridges are ready for the gauntlet rails to be added. Part on my Mow crew figures have arrived. Looks like the rest won't get here until Monday. So tonight after I finish the "Honey do" list, I'll put my crew into action and work on those rails







Pictures will be taken for the record and for the thread and posted later tonight.

Stay tuned









Rocky


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cascade River rocky????? LOOKING GOOD....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I dunno Bryan








Not to many major rivers just west of Wolf Point, so I named it after me. I build/made it, so I guess it works








Well I just got done working on the Lattice work in the car port. Over 10 hours I worked on it







But it was the main thing on the Honey do list. 
So I'll work on the other side of the car port tommorrow. Now I can play trains, Hooray







Don't know what I'll get done, but I'll at least set up a scene and post some pictures.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

As promised, here are some pictures. 
No real explainations because it's past late








Now keep in mind, I have another order of 12 preiser figures and 12 Just plain folks figures coming. 
Some of these pictures are not the best, but I did promise some pictures









Rocky


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Your diarama setups with those figures are great!!!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Bridge work on the Rocky river project continues ...
Nice thing is, the rest of my MOW figures showed up for work




































The last few days and/or night have been spent putting in the gauntlet rails on mainline #2.
I can happily tell you that after last nights late session, this has been completed. Now I need to move the crew and do track #1.
Here's a few shpts of the installed rail. Let me tell you, with putting in each indidual tie plate, it's VERY time consuming













































So after this is complete on mainline #1, I can add the handrail stanchions that Marty sent me, then the 1/16th inch rod (brass or steel) 
and the bridges should finally be done and I can move the crew down the line to the next project









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Quick note.... 
At about 2:30 this morning, I completed installing the tie plate for the gauntlet rails on Mainline bridge #1.
Now I am working on the stanchions to install the handrails.Should wrap up things on the bridge tonight









Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets see the rain....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thru all the house chores, upgrades, yard(outside)work and Honey do lists, etc. Progress continues to march forward. Just at a slower pace...

Also I should mention, another member has corrected my use of RR terms. The extra rails on the bridges are in effect called Guard rails, not gauntlet rails as I had called them. So I stand corrected







Neither the less, they are there and finally installed on both tracks. Speaking on the bridges, I've got the stanchions up and hand railings on mainline #1's bridge, So now the #1 bridge is 99% complete.




























At this time I am completing the sections on walkway edging with the stanchions and handrailings for mainline #2's bridge. 
Then we can roll down the line into town to work.

I've also started the project for the yard lead that I somehow forgot to put in when I first started the line. 
It goes along from that first curve to and thru the wall into the yards room. Now I just got a start on this last night and am working to cut in the curve switch and track. ** Note, the farm siding will be moved over to the yard lead as the farm will be moved outwards from the line by 6". I'll have to build some table add on pieces to accomidate this.




















Yes sir there's alot to do, but we're slowly knockin' it off the list. 
Once it gets done there will be alot of RRing to do, not to mention the miles of wire to be run









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh have I been busy !!!! That's why I've been taking my leave from chat.
I only have one picture uploaded that I can put in here now, but I need to shoot a whole lot more









Progress:

Rocky river bridge is done, Hooray









The NP transfer yard has been started AND has scenery on it as well as cars and a loco awaiting duties









The yard lead project has begun and is to the point that the switch is in (Mainline #2 is runnable again, plus the table add on pieces are in place and installed. Well most of them.

Sven and Lena's farm has been relocated 5" from it's old location to accomidate the yard lead, then the cattle pick up siding was re-installed. 

I also brought another 10 cars on line.

The list goes on









But here's the one shot I have of NP 289 awaiting orders in the NP transfer yard.



















Ok, I lied, I had 2 pictures. But number #2 was a close up









Well, more later WITH more pictures









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, a few construction pictures !!!








Don't mind the mess here and there, I'm also sorting thru tote and other stuff brought up in the last load from FL.

Now these pic.s are of the new additions on the first few tables I built. 
With adding a yard lead, everything had to move over to accomidate the added track. 
You will see in these pic.s the bare 2x4 or 2x2s added.





































Ok, now we have the yard lead on theright and the 2 mains on the left. You can see the cattle siding switching off in here too. 
The yard lead switch is behind the ballast car. It is a Train Li R7/R4 LH curve switch.










And this is the next headache, widen the tunnel and portals








Well, that's all for now. Gotta get back to work ...

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, you gettin close to the wall there! See you had to mutilate the phone poles and the shrubs. And I'm not sure you'll even be able to squeeze a backdrop in behind that one track. 

That said, I've made such additions to my line more than once. And some of those trees look real familiar...strange how it turns out there's never enough of them, eh?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

You know that one T !!!
Between yard work, spending time with Mrs. Rocky, I haven't done many things on the road lately, But I did widen the tunnel portal for the yard lead.

Here's a couple shots...



















As I'm writing this, my camara is downloading pic.s of my attempt to "fill the gap" in the tunnel portal.
It should be almost ready to upload to post. I guess not. Well what I did was cut pieces of the foam brink off of an Aristo wing wall. 
Then I spliced them together in a pattern close to the tunnel portal.I think it's ok, but if a person wanted to waste a weekend just on this, 
it might look a bit better.

Ok, what do you think ???



















After looking at the portal, it's not too bad. 
What makes it look uneven is some drywall hanging down behind it that'll need to be trimmed. 
I'll go take care of it and get to work on the other side. Perhaps I may get some track, scenery and other stuff done later tonight.









Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ROCKY!!!!! You can do better than that, take it apart and sand it down so its more even, then we'll all be happy.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Another lomg over due progress report ...

Things are slowly progressing here on Rocky's Goat Northern.

I have been busy working tasks at hand other than the railway, but have made it into the yards room to start the scenery upgrades.










Ah remember the days of HO. Kinda the same with G, just bigger









And I forgot to post a picture of the bridges over Rocky river ... In their completed stage.










But other than that, I've just been doing the scenery thing








Oh, yeah, wiring too !!!










I have worked on one other side project and it is a custom (one of a kind) boxcar AND there was only one of them in real life.
It's the only one of it's kind in G scale. You Goat folks would know it. GN had only one experimental boxcar made out of Aluminum done back in 
the 1940s. She is the only one in the fleet. Boxcar number 2500. I did mine in the post steam era scheme. The first original paint just had a 
different herald on it with the "See america first, Great Northern Railway" lettering on the herald.










I find these LGB boxcar great for painting/customizing.
Here is 2500 and a couple others I did years ago.










Boxcar 4023 was an experiment for me too. Long before Aristo or AML ever did them, I did this this boxcar custom and gave it an extended 
door track to the left and added a second 6 ft door. Thus, she's the first 40 foot Dbl. door boxcar, at least in my fleet.










I have also done one of the CB&Q boxcars too. Just single door.











Sooo I'm just stayin' busy on the Railroad. Building, beautifying the layout and still taking cool cars out of the boxs still as well as 
making some new cool pieces of rolling stock. Next up will be a custom GN caboose from the St.cloud shops built in July of 1962.

Dang, that's old







Just as old as I am







But that's what neat about this next piece









Well gotta go and get busy again. Until next time ...

C ya bye









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a couple quick notes...
Everything is moving along at a slow pace, but I am running trains too.
Here #98 is moving East across the Rocky river bridge.










Things have slowed down a bit because I find myself moving stuff back and forth to making room for building things.
I have now aquired the 8 foot jack stands and am finally getting ready to build and put in the header to open up the area between rooms for a clear space for the yards.
There is soooo much stuff down here in the cave that I am constantly stepping over or around it to get from room to room. This is due to pulling out boxes and going thru them as well as building/modifying new rolling stock. Yes I'm still buying, but another stack of stuff I'm going thru is stuff I will be selling here on the classified.

One new aquirement for the road isn't even Goat related. I had located and found an early run - new in the box too I should add SD-45 for the Horsey road.










Every once and a while I saw SD-40-2 HH unit switch the transfer thru town here and I just thought they looked nice like SD-9s on steriods








My Grand daughter likes NS, so I got a few local things for NS to run for her.

As stated before, work crawls along.
Here is a newer veiw looking in towards the yards.










I decided to put in dwarf signal switch indicators on the mainline.
These are actually Aristo signals with an LED upgrade and are real bright (8000-10000mcd). I will be installing my own modified signal heads on the Aristo signal towers. BTW I will be having some new Aristo signal towers without signals in my sales ad when I get it up and running.

The latest sub-project has been hanging more train art work along the wall in the cave.
instead of messing with drilling holes in the concrete walls, I've suspended some drop 1x2s and made a bracket like frame to hang the prints on.










This is also good as being if the wall ever gets damp for what ever reason, the prints and frames will not get damaged.
It was a pain in the A** to get this put up, but did it and shot this photo at about 2AM this morning.

So other than that, I have at least a half dozen other projects going on here, but it's always nice to relax and run trains









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A major project that had been a thorn in my side has finally been made !!!
Back in the furnace room where it connects to the back room where my yard is has/had a unfinished wall of vertical studs right under the weight bearing main beam of the house. 

It has finally been removed or actually I put in a header there !!!







For 2 days I had moved out a table after removing locos and cars , then disconnected the track before moving out the table. Then I got to work on this project...























































I have a couple more pictures showing table #9 (removed table) back in place and trackwork being relay, but they are still in the camara









Fuzzy was there to help, but I think he found it nice todream about what's to come.










More later









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

After 3 days of being out of service, the line is back open again








The header is in place, mainlines back in place and yard put back. I got #98 back running again. 
Here's a few more pictures of the work finished on the header.





































Now a voew of the other side of the yard.










There's still alot to do and one more major table to build to facilitate the "A" yard. 
Then I got the major loco shop to build that will be just to the right the edge of the last picture. 

This is just a progress update









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well the last few days I've built the "A" yard table. 
I was lazy and didn't take any pictures of building the framework or table top, but I will have to say, it's the largest table or atleast the longest single table and hopefully the last table too







This table actually just holds 6 short stubbed yard tracks on it. But it'll help in the long run for storage and switching









Now some pictures : - Don't mind the pile of stuff on the shops table, the overflow has to go somewhere


















The A yard is in the foreground.




























Where you see the locos in the middle will be the fueling area and leads to the large loco shop I'm about to build.










This is a view looking the other way from the A yard. The A yard switch is in the bottom right corner.
On the other side of the beam is the track for the NP transfer yard.










Once again, please ignore the mess








But there is constuction happening here. here is the East end of the little NP transfer yard.
It needs a missing piece of tablework.I'll leave this right here and get back to work again









Lots more to do !!!









Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! More tracks than the table could hold, apparently. 

 'Reach' issues with the tracks way in the back?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok what does the " GOAT DUDE BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP START"?

We can all make road trips to your house to run trains.

Need something to replace Marty's for Next year 

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if that would be the case JJ it will be a nice easy drive for me. I just need to go over and visit with Rocky anyway. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, we finally made it to page 8








I thought I'd never fill page 7







But we advance now.

Ok, where to start...
For Mr. Thinker, sometimes I exceed the table, but always come back and "fill it in" again.










As for having the MLS gathering here, Hmmmm, Where's everyone going to fit ???








I would like to have folks over to vist, but being an indoor set up, we'd have to do this one or a few folks at a time.
RJ, your the closest, so I guess you'll be first, but let me get the #1 mainline wired up and running









Now here's some more progress pic.s


















Looking from the A yard West.










Here is the next "missing hole" on the approch to the loco shop.
A 2'x2.5' piece will fix this issue


















Building prgresses.










The deisel fueling/sanding facilities go here between the locos.










This is the future home of my huge loco shop facility.










Boiler house and stack off on the left.










And the future cabeese tracks and right track for the freight house.

Keep tuned, more coming !!!









Rocky


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So JJ just have a steam up at YOUR place next year, - outdoors, ..Ok??? hehe.... 

.......... :~}


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, better to have a steam up on an outdoor layout









Ok a quick progress report...

Not a lot of time for trains lately, BUT I have filled in a "hole" where track over ran the tables.










This is the tracks that run from the fueling/sanding facility to the loco shop.
Even though I'm doing rush shipping on the Train Li R6/R4 RH curve switch (which cost me dearly I should add







) 
It'll be almost 2 weeks B-4 it gets here







But it does beat the 6-8 week normal time for delivery










I also have gotten all the new freight cars from the "mother load" upgraded and on track









Today the brown shirt guy delivered the remaining Piko kits to complete the loco shop








So now the fun begins. This is what it'll take in kits to build the outside shell of the loco shop.










So I guess I'd better get to work









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Quick bulletin ...
Building construction and raising of the first floor walls of the Locomotive shop has begun !!!















Another update WITH photos will be posted later tonight








Tune in about chat time for the update (10 PM EDT)

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm running a little late







Guess I'm on Slamtrak time.
But at least I'm running


















When I posted earlier, I had cut the 1/4" plywood to size for the base, but forgot to paint it








So add a couple hours to paint and dry. But it was the first step.










Then walls, I left out the nearest one for viewing for now. Added track, bumpers and an SD-45 to show lenght.










Don't mind the brick, it's just temp to hold up the wall in back.









Next a few girders for ceiling support.




























And that's where it stands right now. 
Busy night. A good start, but I need rest !!!









More tomorrow









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Here a few more pic.s on the shop progress ...




























And with that, I'm back to work. 
Want to get the other side wall up and the roof/second story supports up tonight. 

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A few more building the shop pic.s ...



















And this will give you an idea of how the second story will look in the front ...










Lots more to do !!!









Rocky


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow Rocky. You sure work quick. 

JJ I have thought about an open house at my place but I have a lot smaller railroad than Marty's. Give me time and perhaps I will get something going. There is a lot to do up here that is RR related.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, I haven't done much for the last 2 days








I guess I should get back to work









Rocky


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Rocky, If you get a chance can you post a close up of the switch lanterns with the ears. They look great. How did you make them. Jack


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot about shooting the switch lanterns, will do next time. 
But they're real easy to make, just takes a little time. You need Aristo switch lanterns and some sealing washers.

Now the latest picture on the shop building progress.










Still lots to do and less time to do it in









More later.

Rocky


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Have the Feline Units attempted to move into the engine house yet? 

Or do they just watch it very closely?


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

Rocky,

Where do you get the seal washers for the switch lanterns? How do you attach them to the switch lanterns? You had an article on your PS-2 covered hoppers in aluminum with Late Steam GN Herald that showed a switch stand with an extention that raised the lantern above the switch machine. How did you make the extention to raise the lantern.

Would appreciate any information that you can provide.

Thanks,

NYC Buff


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

These are really easy to make. You start with an Aristo switch lantern and go from there. If you want it high mounted, cut the bottom 1/4" off of the lantern (where it "V"s) and save it. You will need a 2" piece of brass tubing about 3/32" OD. Put a grain of rice bulb (I use 16v with the wires running inside the tube on one end, place this end inside the lantern - glue with CA put the other end into the piece you cut off, glue with CA. Let dry, then drill 1/16'hole on the lever that holds the lantern off to the side - see picture, this is for the wires to go thru. You can add a flag like I did or leave it plain.


















The Ramipo lantern is made with sealing washers( bowl shaped with a rubber washer glued inside it) with the rubber piece removed and then drilled out so it's a tight fit on the aristo lantern lens. Remove "ear" (washer) and sand, prime and paint. Press the painted "ear" back on the lens. Do this for
all four lens's.









s.





I put a little ca on the back to assure a good hold.
That's it. See wasn't that simple ?!?

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Opps, I forgot to add...
I got the Sealing washers at Holeless depot or Lowes. I think they were either #8s or #10, I don't remember.

Rocky


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool idea with the switch lanterns! 


-Kevin.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an update ...
The layout is at a stand still due to all the other non-train issues going on - YET I am cleaning up the Goat cave, going thru boxes, sorting parts and setting up things to start kitbashing the right way. I did also however add some table extensions to increase the table space for the saw mill and also for the main farm. Keeping busy helps the depression of family losses from getting me. Also, I got the sales list up and are still adding more parts and things to it







More to come later as I get more done. I'm going to box up most of my 40 ft wood reefers to make room for all the other cars I upgraded and set on the mainline. Perhaps later today I will be running again









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well it's been 2+ weeks again since checking in. 
Not alot has been done on the layout, but I had near disaster here a few days ago. The sewer line had plugged up thus backing up into the basement causing a HUGE mess. Luckly it was mostly water, but still it's been a real chore to clean up too. By doing this clean up, I didn't take all the needed precautions and this cause me to get quite ill. I have been working on the grain car projects and have another GN car ready to decal, but the first two NP cars got "Crazing" on the paint and will have to be redone. Otherwise I have been running a bit as well as taking care of the "sale" in the classified. I will have to go update it soon. Just wanted to "Check in" with what's up on the layout.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, it's hard to believe that a over a month has gone by since my last report








I guess it's true that family comes first and it WAS a busy holiday season !!! It didn't start out to well for me. A couple days after my last post the sewer line backed up into the goat cave - What a mess







Nothing important or value lost, but it was a job to clean up. Unfortunately, I didn't take the needed steps to protect myself and I got REAL sick. THis lasted a week thru Turkey day, but I worked hard to clean up the mess. Just about the time I got it about cleaned up, it did it a secnd time, not as bad, but still a pain !!! I once again cleaned up the mess - Then I removed the toliet that caused the mess, or at least the outflow. I capped it off and that was that. So now enter the Christmas season. Lights, decorations and the tree to put up. TIme for trains became about nonexistant. But I did get a little time to putt on a few ideas, upgrade some older cars and oh yes, I had the classified sales list going, so there was plenty to do !!! 

So now we're past Christmas, New Years and such, just need to take the lights off the house, take down the tree and stow it away until next year. Now progress can start up again and I can get back to work again on the layout. I was still able to run trains thru the season, but far and few between. One big Idea I got for the scenery end of things, I was planting corn stalks in the field at Olie and Lenna Jorgustson's farm. I found some O scale corn stalks as well as sunflowers and tomato plants that I'll use to detail the farm. Here's a few shots of my corn field...





































I have since widened the field a little to 6 rows of corn since I last took pictures. Now if my Piko fencing gets here, I can get it up along the edge of the field and plant my sunflowers. 
This is one of the nice things about being indoors, doing this outside would bring disaster as the weather would wreck my work.

I also did a few more custom frieght cars here lately. IT's always nice to bring more cars on line.

#4 of my AML custom grain hoppers in company paint.










I also finished 2 of the 4 LGB bulkhead flatcars I aquired this fall. These first 2 I did in the big Sky Blue paint.



















 I think I'll do #3 also in Sky Blue and the 4th would look nice in red CB&Q paint.

Also completed recently is another short siding just on the other side of the farm ending by the bridge. 
It's only good for a couple 40 ft cars, but it's nice to have a place to put cars I'm working on here by the desk, then pick them up with the next passing train on main #2.

I don't presently have a picture, but will shoot it and add later today. 
The A-11 business car is parked there right now and it will need to be moved over by the yard office.
I was also starting to hang my company wall calenders in the yrd room last night. Nice to see them up on display again. It's been many, many years since they hung on the wall above my layout. Many years, last time they were up was in MN before I moved to FL over 13 years ago







I'll shoot some pictures of that too









Well that's it for now. Will check in later today/ tonight with some more pictures.

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I know the saying of "Putting the cart before the horse" and I guess I'm guilty of that one when I built some parts of the layout, but I'm paying for it now with extra work to do to get scenery in place in the yards. When I built the back part of the layout, I built tables and quickly laid track as so I could get trains running within the first year. I was smart when I first started and after I built the first several tables, I put the grass mats down BEFORE I laid roadbed and track. This was not the case in the yard and in town (Wolf Point). So now I'm slowly going back to pull up track (just tacked down for the mainlines) and inserting grass mats, then laying roadbed, then track and finally ballasting. Some small trees and bushes are being added as well where they will fit. I'm glad I saved all the hunderds of HO trees from decades ago







So this has been my latest work the last couple weeks And the farm detailing on Olie and Leena Jorgeson's farm ( yes, all the homes and farms, etc. have folks names on them who live or work there







). So here is a few progress pictures of the yard upgrade that is in progress right now. Not much, but it gives you an idea of what's happening.










As you can see, I got my calenders up, but I'll need to come back and insert some pieces of backdrop below them going to the tables.



















Here's the corner I have to turn to make the run to connect with the scenery done area in town.










Looking East at the yard Throat.










Looking West around the corner. You can see there's alot to do and move out of the way !!!
Where you see the buildings in the far background is where I have done the scenery in town already, but it's still a good 20 ft strech left to do. 
And there's also the "A" yard just to the left side too.

Sooo there's alot of work yet to be done !!! 
But I should have it completed by ...???? Well I'll do my best. I want to get trains running again










End of Progress report...
Will try to get some new pictures of Olie and Leena's farm next time.

Rocky


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Look good Rocky.. And looking back on photos.. I think this show the approval of how it going.. lol. *

http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclas...%20288.JPG


Boy does this mess up posting to Shad server.. very slow stuff..........


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Progress report, 01/12/13 ...
Still working on upgrading the yard with grass mats and scenery. But I did put the hayloft in the barn as I said I would.



















It looks even better with hay bales in it...



















Other than that, I'm painting up a few more cars today. 
Two more AML grain hoppers for the company are just about ready for gloss coating...










It was just too nice of a day to stay indoors working on the layout. In the low 70s today here in Possum Snout GA









Now take your last look at this deadful yellow UP car, it's being disassembled to be repainted into the more modern Big Sky company paint.










Next time you'll see it, it'll be a nice shade of Sky Blue









Well that's it from here for now, got to go spray that flatcar and get back to work on the yard again...

Rocky


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

More "modern" Is U.P. still around and GN ,,dead??


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It is unfortunate that GN was mergered with NP and CB&Q. Yet all 3 RRs were owned by the same family. Since then, Big Nothing (BN- now BNSF) was mergered into one LARGE RR. A heck of alot bigger than UP. So not dead, but reborn into something much, much larger. BTW Marty, Notice how they've been painting locos Orange and green ?!?!? I think that has alot to say as to which of the fallen RRs in the merger was prefered...









Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I gotta keep you guys informed, so a quick post with pictures. That's happy, right








I've been working on doing scenery in the yards as last time I had posted. I'm around the corner and heading into town








So here comes the pictures...

When I last posted, it was about here that I was, just past the corner. My Helper was helping






















































And that's where I was headed. Those were from the weekend B-4 this last weekend.
THis group was from last week and this past weekend.










First off, I built this next generation signal. 
The upper head has the standard Green-Yellow-Red configuration. 
THe lower target head has ALL 4 aspects. Green-Yellow-Red and Lunar



















The signal found a good home here at the Superior Street interlocking.





































The yard is starting to shape up



























More Ballast !!! I'm just about out, but ordered another 1/4 ton of my 2 chick grits I use.










So there's where I'm going with it. 
Just to the left is town. Main street is about even with the gap in front of the "Goat" car.

More to come...

Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok so it's only been a little over a week since I last posted. So I'm getting better








You guys aren't saying much so maybe your all bored and maybe I should quit posting my progress ???
Well I'll at least get this one in ... for now. 
Last I posted I was making my way to the corner and into town. I've made a little more progress to "dress up" the corner. 










A little grass, bushes and pavement makes a nice improvement !!!










Now here's something you can't do outdoors and expect it to last. This house got a full flower garden.










Just an overview, don't mind the light pole laying down in the lower right hand corner. It was just temporary.










More greenery. Sure beats the blah color of plywood. Just wait until I get the backdrops up !!!










Add some cars and trucks - there's a motorcycle in the too.










More details added, it's kinda like photoshop. Each session is like adding a layer.



















And now for the crowning achivement for the corner, - The Pig...










I spent a good day's worth of time detailing my grocery store. And if you do some research on Wolf Point MT, you'll find that 
they DID have a Piggly Wiggly back in the 60's. MRs. Rocky deserves some credit for helping me by searching the net and 
downloading sales signs that I used on the windows.

Now some close ups shots ...














































So not to bad for a week's worth of work. 

I know some folks are not too intrested in my layout being indoors, but given the shape and contour of my yard it's much better to have the layout indoors. Not to mention the Deer that come thru here from out of the woods - I've read what others have said about deer and the dogs from the house behind us that have no manners as they pee on everything and tear up our yard. There is a Leash law here in the county and we find it strange because the man of the house is a police officer in a different town. Perhaps I should speak to his commander







We have a complaint filed with the city on them. I'm hoping they move away, but that's a different NT subject.

Since these photos were taken, I jumped into the main room the other night and did a little scenery work at the co-op next to the grain elevator. 
Still need pictures of it. But that's it for now. I got a little work on the West Yard throat next and I'll be working on Main street fixing up and rebuilding 
my town. I know JJ is looking forward to that









So 'til next time...
Keep 'em building









Rocky


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky;

Looking good. The sign on the Piggly Wiggly concerning green stamps brought back some memories for me. That is another piece of Americana that has gone by the wayside, along with Burma Shave signs and the little premiums we used to get (like tumblers and prints of antique cars) at gas stations. Now, Heaven help you if you don't know how to check your own oil, etc. - cause nobody who works there will do it for you!

Good nostalgia.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 

I like following your progress so please keep posting. I've never done an indoor layout so I don't have much in the way of comments but I enjoy the pics. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That corner's looking really good. Love the details on the store, especially the handwritten sign--a perfect touch

Looking forward to seeing the backdrops installed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Going to the Piggly Wiggly with Mom was a bus ride and then a 5 cent mechnanical pony ride! 
Yee Haw!!! 
San Diego 1950s 

I always look, I don't always say sumthin, please keep posting. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember there being a Piggly Wiggly in Kissimmee 29 yrs ago


----------

